# Help A Busted Up Logger........Win A Chainsaw



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

As many of you guys probably already know......one of our local loggers was badly injured in the woods a few months ago. We figured we could help the guy out by offering a few saws to raffle off. Well.......I'm gonna be honest and throw the cards on the table here. So far the total in donations on this drawing don't even begin to cover the value of the saws. 

We are gonna try again. The folks that have donated to this cause so far will have their donation amount doubled to double their odds of winning. The reason for doubling the previous donators chances is that we are changing the drawing date to coincide with the West KY GTG. I figure that would be more than fair to those guys. 

Just to be clear.........*If You Donated Before This Thread Was Posted You Will Have Your Raffle Tickets Doubled!!!!!*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202293.htm

Now before anyone starts thinking that 'Ol Randy has stepped in here and is stomping on toes with my ideas......rest assured that I've spoken with Terry, Woodchuck'r, and Wiggs. The facts are that all we want is to raffle off some saw and get the most help for Mitch that we can by doing so. 

The first prize is a nearly new Husqvarna 562XP Those was donated by an anonymous member.







The new owner can decide whether or not he or she would like this saw stock or modded. I would be the guy doing the mods BTW.

The second prize is a very nice Husqvarna Closed Port 55. Wigglesworth has donated this saw and offered to port it or leave it stock......the new owner decides. Wiggs would be doing the mods on this one.

I'll have to get Jer to post up a pic of this saw.

Third is a Minty J'red 490 that WoodChuck'r has donated to the cause. He asked me if I would be willing to port this saw if the new owner desired and of course I agreed. Again......that's up to the winner of the saw.

We need Chuck'r to send a pic of this one as well.

And last is a Partner S65 that I built for the 4 cube event at the TN GTG. It didn't win but has cut sub 3 second times in 10X10 cants......a strong running cookie cutter for sure.

Here it is pulling a 9 pin rim in pine......

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&feature=player_embedded[/video] 

Terry will be extending the date on the WePay so it will run until October 26, with the drawing to be held on October 27 during the GTG.

*Donation Link*


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 26, 2012)

i will change the end date shortly for wepay,so get to donating


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll be sending some more today. It had kinda a slipped my mind. Waking this one back up was a good idea. I'd say that it has slipped slot of others minds too


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'll be sending some more today. It had kinda a slipped my mind. Waking this one back up was a good idea. I'd say that it has slipped slot of others minds too



I've spread it all over the site too. Ain't gonna stick it either. We will just have to keep it on the front page by posting in it.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are there increments for the donations? $1? $5? $25? And is there a paypal account we can paypal the money to? Sorry if this was covered elsewhere but I didn't see the other threads and wouldn't mind donating.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 26, 2012)

Do we have our ducks in their proper rows this time Randy???
I wanted to donate before but it seemed like everyday there was another snafu!


Mike


----------



## milkman (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, just sent a donation, easy to do, wish it was more.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I donated before and would like to donate again. Would you please put up a link for the wepay in this thread? Or If I want to pay by check who should I mail it to? Terry? I hope we can get alot more people to donate, there sure are some really nice saws and it is for a real good cause.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've spread it all over the site too. Ain't gonna stick it either. We will just have to keep it on the front page by posting in it.


How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!

While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.

(I am Fish's protege...so... "I call them like I see them.".!!)

Just saying....I don't donate to anyone unless we're face to face...I do donate travel and food to folks in need)

Gave a ride home today to a woman walking....said her ##### was REAL good...I just dropped her off at her home..!!

J2F


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...





You MIGHT want to get your facts straight before flapping your pie hole in the future!!!
Or you might just want to continue to look stupid...either way it's your choice.


Mike


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...


Wow really. Your just looking to start a arguement with statements like that. There is no reason to post #### like that. Sometimes its better to just keep your mouth shut. I guess some people just never learn. I think its great to help people out like this, it shows alot about the type of people that are on here.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 26, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You MIGHT want to get your facts straight before flapping your pie hole in the future!!!
> Or you might just want to continue to look stupid...either way it's your choice.
> Mike


If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!

How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.

I'm not saying this isn't a good "charity drive"..donate if you want...

But I will say the "Wiggs" charity gave him BIG $$..($7000+) ..likely WAY more than if he was on the job
(and again..."Wiggs" was receiving..60% of his regular salary.!!)

And again..."Wiggs" seldom even posts on this site any more..??

I hate to lose your respect..as you are a very respected member...

I just feel that "Wiggs" should contribute* heavily *here as he received sooo much $$ from the 2 "charity" drives for him.

J2F


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!
> 
> How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.
> 
> ...





I refuse to further muddy this great thread by debating the facts with you but if you would like to have the veil of ignorance lifted shoot me a P.M.


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Are there increments for the donations? $1? $5? $25? And is there a paypal account we can paypal the money to? Sorry if this was covered elsewhere but I didn't see the other threads and wouldn't mind donating.



$10.00 gets one ticket. Sorry I forgot that tidbit.



rms61moparman said:


> Do we have our ducks in their proper rows this time Randy???
> I wanted to donate before but it seemed like everyday there was another snafu!
> 
> 
> Mike



The ducks are rowed up Mike. 



andydodgegeek said:


> I donated before and would like to donate again. Would you please put up a link for the wepay in this thread? Or If I want to pay by check who should I mail it to? Terry? I hope we can get alot more people to donate, there sure are some really nice saws and it is for a real good cause.



The link is at the bottom of the first post in this thread. I'll go make it larger. It says *Donation Link*



jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...



I didn't have anything to do with that......I'm just trying to help a guy out that fell on hard times.

"I have a potty mouth". :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## diggers_dad (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...





jus2fat said:


> If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!
> 
> How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.
> 
> ...



I don't have a dog in this fight either way, but if you have a bone to pick with Wiggs - take it up with him, not us. 

As for *this* charity event - whether you contribute or not is up to you. I'd be willing to wager that most of those who contributed before did it without expectation of receiving a reward.

Marc (diggers_dad)


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 26, 2012)

*Really?*



jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...


After reading the details about Mitch and his battles ,I personally don't feel it is relevant or helpful,to grind an axe with "Wiggs".I don't know the man or his situation.What I do know, is how gut wrenching it is/was to read about Mitch and his challenges.I respect your right to an opinion,but Mitch needs all the help he can get.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!
> 
> How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.
> 
> ...



Bad form sir. Maybe wiggs is out trying to make some money or pay back some of the help he received? I don't know and I don't care. What I *do* know is *it has nothing to do with the current charity drive.* You have every right to not donate. You do not have the right to come and rain on everyone's parade who are helping out someone in need.


----------



## DSS (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...





jus2fat said:


> If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!
> 
> How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.
> 
> ...



I'd like to know how in the hell Wiggs financial situation is any of your business or has anything to do with this thread, but I've heard enough BS from you to do me. You're an idiot. 

I just call em as I see them too.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't reckon we need to sticky this thread to stay on the first page. Thanks Just2Fat, you Sir are a huge help. :msp_thumbup:

While on the subject of Wiggs. Remember........he donated a very nice saw and has offered to port it for this drive. That's about 500.00 bucks he's giving back here.

Just calling them as they are.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeez I must have missed something. 

When did medical care become free.........


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 26, 2012)

Well..I guess everyone here thinks I'm an idiot and just an #######...??

I just don't understand just saying "Wiggs" should make a MAJOR contribution..as he has received is so offensive..??

And once again..since his recovery..7-8 weeks.. it's like he fell off the earth......no posts...(not expected)

There are plenty of folks that need a helping hand..(even the ride I gave today)...LOL..!!

(just wait until Fish reads all this...he probably won't say anything......BUT.....you know Fish...!!!!)

I apologize if I have offended anyone...not my intention...!!!!!!

J2F


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im not trying to change the subject but Im in!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> Well..I guess everyone here thinks I'm an idiot and just an #######...??
> 
> I just don't understand just saying "Wiggs" should make a MAJOR contribution..as he has received is so offensive..??
> 
> ...



No worries here......

Wiggleworth (Jeremy) is a very good friend of mine. He works third shift and their schedule has been very hectic lately. Plus......he has commitments to a family, a rental house, saws that he vowed to repair for friends.........the list goes on and on. 

Like I said before.........your comments just helped *our* cause. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't believe it,but I actualy repped spacemule for his post. A positve post from space.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> Well..I guess everyone here thinks I'm an idiot and just an #######...??
> 
> I just don't understand just saying "Wiggs" should make a MAJOR contribution..as he has received is so offensive..??
> 
> ...



It's sometimes tough to say something while speaking your mind, that doesn't come out wrong. I can accept that. 

I never met Wiggs, I do read and reply to some of his posts in this and another forum, and PM'd him as well. As for what he received in $, good for him, I have little doubt that it was well received and fully appreciated. If I was in a position to contribute, I would have, and I would for this drive too, both drives are for people I've never met and likely never will. Good people help good people.

My contribution was a message and a request to God for a speedy recovery, something that none of us might never know if it was answered. I know that I feel better thinking that someone else can help in hard times, I've had plenty of those and always ALWAYS let those who helped me know that it was appreciated. 

Opinions are just like axxholes, we all gotta have one.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

J2F, you are so far out of line it's not even funny. Even if you were right about Jeremy, you're wrong to drag this into this thread.

As far as Jeremy is concerned, we gave to him because of what he already meant to us. Most here have a lot of respect for him. That's the ONLY way that drive was as successful as it was. Furthermore, he's probably too busy providing for his family. There's a lot more that could be said!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 26, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'll be sending some more today. It had kinda a slipped my mind. Waking this one back up was a good idea. I'd say that it has slipped slot of others minds too



And the rep hammer swingeth for Anthony and the milkman...
Maybe the rep dagger for foghorn, the useless rooster...


----------



## justtools (Aug 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And the rep hammer swingeth for Anthony and the milkman...
> Maybe the rep dagger for foghorn, the useless rooster...



Thats just fricken hilarious.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 26, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Im not trying to change the subject but Im in!



And a rep bomb for you my friend...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 26, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> I can't believe it,but I actualy repped spacemule for his post. A positve post from space.



I did the same Jim.....
I feel dirty now...


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope I win the saw that "Wiggs" donated! otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont care what the recipients of these charity drives do with the money nor how much they get. All I know is it makes me feel good to help out my fellow man when he is down on his luck and hurting. I think its poor taste to talk about such things the way jus2fat did. But whats said is said lets move on and keep this thread going strong. I hope we can get alot more donations.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> J2F, you are so far out of line it's not even funny. Even if you were right about Jeremy, you're wrong to drag this into this thread.
> 
> As far as Jeremy is concerned, we gave to him because of what he already meant to us. Most here have a lot of respect for him. That's the ONLY way that drive was as successful as it was. Furthermore, he's probably too busy providing for his family. There's a lot more that could be said!


My post's (it's the dawg days of summer..soo feelings are heightened) 

(hey...new interesting threads are at a low...so a little controversy for folks to post to...not a bad thing..??)

How about Stumpy's shed burning down (taking in people's saws) with not even fire insurance..??

I know full well..I'm burning my bridges behind me.........Blame Fish for this..!!!!!!.........Not really!!!! 

J2F


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont care what the recipients of these charity drives do with the money nor how much they get. All I know is it makes me feel good to help out my fellow man when he is down on his luck and hurting. I think its poor taste to talk about such things the way jus2fat did. But whats said is said lets move on and keep this thread going strong. I hope we can get alot more donations.



The past is the past.......moving on is the best thing we can do here. 

Now are y'all gonna want that 562xp ported or stock?


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll take mine ported!!!
You can't have too many of those Mastermind ported saws!!!

Hey!
BTW

I need a sticker for my 330!
Mastermind's FIRST ported saw!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think that I would want it stock for awhile then get it ported after getting used a bit.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The past is the past.......moving on is the best thing we can do here.
> 
> Now are y'all gonna want that 562xp ported or stock?



I want one! I want one! Can I have a ported 562xp, too, mr. Mastermind?
:msp_wub:

I just put new label on our spare change jar in the kitchen "Injured logger fund"... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

Not that it's anyone's business, but I can tell you for a fact that Jeremy did not "profit" with the money we gave him. As far as I'm concerned, it was miraculous that it exactly made up the difference that he lost. Things like that don't just happen by chance. Jeremy is a hard working family man. I believe he works 3rd shift working 60 hours/week. And that's only his main job. 

So, what I hear you saying, is that when you give to a charity, you do it expecting something back? That's not giving.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 26, 2012)

Let it die Brad.
I've p.m.ed with J2F.


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll take MY 562 ported please.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'll take mine ported!!!
> You can't have too many of those Mastermind ported saws!!!
> 
> Hey!
> ...



That was my first *heavily* ported saw Mike. 

I gotta get some more of those stickers. I was working on a new design but it never happened.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

Ugh....


----------



## Gologit (Aug 26, 2012)

*Please note...*

The personal attacks and arguments end here. I'm not taking sides but if the arguing continues the people who would rather argue than help better start packing for camp.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The personal attacks and arguments end here. I'm not taking sides but if the arguing continues the people who would rather argue than help better start packing for camp.


----------



## diggers_dad (Aug 26, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'll take mine ported!!!
> You can't have too many of those Mastermind ported saws!!!
> 
> Hey!
> ...





Mastermind said:


> That was my first *heavily* ported saw Mike.



I have an "early" Mastermind saw in my basement. I don't think it was the first but I'll bet it was in the first 10. It shows some very interesting work and, frankly, is freakin' scary when it cuts. Randy was kind enough to share some of his early work with me to give me a hot rod to play with and a place to get some ideas.

Now I have a chance to get some of his "refined" work. I'm in when payday comes.

dd


----------



## milkman (Aug 26, 2012)

I want it ported, if I get my 346 ported, it might eat the stock 562's lunch.:msp_w00t:


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 26, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> How about contacting your neighbor "Wiggs" who took in over $7000 (tax free)....from two drives on this site..!!!
> 
> While still drawing 60% of his regular salary..?? - He practically never even posts anymore.
> 
> ...





jus2fat said:


> If you follow the $$ flow all along was it was getting pretty Huge..!!
> 
> How about YOU checking out the REAL $ numbers donated and "Wiggs" said himself he was getting 60% regular pay.
> 
> ...






jus2fat said:


> Well..I guess everyone here thinks I'm an idiot and just an #######...??
> 
> I just don't understand just saying "Wiggs" should make a MAJOR contribution..as he has received is so offensive..??
> 
> ...



Wow. Never expected all that....

I really dont have to, as its truly none of your business, but I'll lay it out for ya, and all those "inquring", the best I can. 

I would had went under had it not been for the AS drive that the fine folks of the site did for me. I had near $7000 worth of out of pocket medical bills, and am still getting more daily it seems like. Not sure if you have ever recieved 60% of your regular 40hr per week pay, but it aint squat when your used to getting 55-62hrs a week. The dontaions I recieved, tallied nearly to the exact dollar amount I would had made, had I stayed working thru the busy season, or if you look at it the other way, they guys who donated took care of my out of pocket medical expenses. I've said it before, and Ill say it again, without the help of my friends on this site, I would had been in a financial pickle. I am *PROUD* to call the folks here *MY FRIENDS!!!!*

As for not posting much, You obviously have never worked 6 days a week on midnights.  But Ive still managed to start 9 threads since my surgery, which is 1 more than you have since 2008... :msp_rolleyes:



spacemule said:


> Bad form sir. Maybe wiggs is out trying to make some money or pay back some of the help he received? I don't know and I don't care. What I *do* know is *it has nothing to do with the current charity drive.* You have every right to not donate. You do not have the right to come and rain on everyone's parade who are helping out someone in need.



Space, thanks for taking up for me. 

Yes, I really just said that.... 

And thanks for all the other guys, who know me personally, who took up for me. 


Ok, now to the meat and potato's of the thread, helping out a busted up man to hopefully get his life back on track!!   

Here is my donation. I built this saw back a year or two ago, and sold it to my good friend who runs the sawmill down the road for a saw to have at home. He hated to use it cause he didnt want to scratch it. LOL So it got two tanks thru it, and I bought it back from him to donate here. When I built it, it got all new bearings, seals and gaskets, all new intake system, from the cylinder to the filter and anything else it needed. It straight gassed very early in life, and had sat for years when I got it. I bought a brand new Closed port piston for it, and it has a low hour cylinder. Yes, it has a closed port 55 top end on it. It's a real strong runner, and if the winner wants, it will be an even stronger runner, as Ill port it if they wish. I will also buy a BRAND NEW B&C, in the new owners choice of pitch and gauge. 

















Here is a vid, but I warn ya, its got a crappy semi chisel chain on it. 

[video=youtube;4NAmLB-nvWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAmLB-nvWI&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=9&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, A sweet 562, a CLOSED PORT 51, and a Jonsered 490. Hmm you guys are gonna have me dreaming about saws tonight instead of Mustangs.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats a damn fine looking saw there Wiggs. I would love to have it. I never got to meet you yet but I would like to. Sorry I wont be able to make it to your GTG this year, but theres always next year.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Wow, A sweet 562, a CLOSED PORT 51, and a Jonsered 490. Hmm you guys are gonna have me dreaming about saws tonight instead of Mustangs.



You forgot the Partner. 

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&feature=plcp[/video]

Watch this baby.......it ain't slow.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You forgot the Partner.
> 
> [video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&feature=plcp[/video]
> 
> Watch this baby.......it ain't slow.



I really got to get me a Mastermind saw!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 26, 2012)

i need to remind you guys that donate to send a pm to me when you use wepay and give me the details so that i can pass it on to woodchucker and you get your tickets.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 26, 2012)

*Long boring post. You have been warned! *

​Wow babe. I am always impressed with how you handle every situation. Cause let me tell you....my first post sounded nothing like that.  this is my edited nice one 

I love you and appreciate the great hardworking man you are. Not only have you worked your long work hours you completely redid the rental after it was destroyed. All while fixing everyone's small engine issues in western ky. While also keeping up with a crazy wife and three kids. 

I am and will always be humbled by what AS did for us. Not sure if you have had emergency neck surgery recently but its gotten a tad bit expensive. I could go into lengthy detail with our finances but I do not believe it is appropriate. I also believe that there is nothing I can say that will change this fat guys mind. But I do know that my man would give the shirt off his back if someone needed it. Giving has never been an issue for him. 

That's all. 

As of last Wednesday my family started a 40 day blessing challenge. We pick one person per day and bless that person in some way. It's been fun talking with the kids about blessing ideas. Amazing how much better life is when you realize it is more blessed to give.....expecting nothing in return.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 26, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just put new label on our spare change jar in the kitchen "Injured logger fund"... :msp_biggrin:



Gotta start somewhere,eh? I have a feeling this will become the "2100 gets a treatment fund" when the charity drive winds down....


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 26, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> ​Wow babe. I am always impressed with how you handle every situation. Cause let me tell you....my first post sounded nothing like that.  this is my edited nice one
> 
> I love you and appreciate the great hardworking man you are. Not only have you worked your long work hours you completely redid the rental after it was destroyed. All while fixing everyone's small engine issues in western ky. While also keeping up with a crazy wife and three kids.
> 
> ...



Repped


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

Morning fellow chainsaw enthusiasts.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2012)

And a good morning back at you!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Morning fellow chainsaw enthusiasts.


 Good morning, trying to keep this thread going.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 27, 2012)

Pics of the 490 coming soon. 

Working like 75hrs this week so gimme some time. 

Got some decent donations so far since yestsday - keep it coming guys! Keep it coming!! ::thumbsup::


----------



## DSS (Aug 27, 2012)

I think chuck'r may be a midget. 


:msp_sad: 

Morning!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

DSS said:


> I think chuck'r may be a midget.
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:
> ...



Good morning to you my friend............at least Ol' Chuck'r ain't a cat. :msp_wink:


----------



## nmurph (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there a PP set up for this drive?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

DSS said:


> I think chuck'r may be a midget.
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:
> ...



He prefers to be called little people.


----------



## rburg (Aug 27, 2012)

I have run the partner and the 51, and they are both good runners. The 51 looks new and the partner has that unique orange, yellow and black look going for it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Is there a PP set up for this drive?





Mastermind said:


> As many of you guys probably already know......one of our local loggers was badly injured in the woods a few months ago. We figured we could help the guy out by offering a few saws to raffle off. Well.......I'm gonna be honest and throw the cards on the table here. So far the total in donations on this drawing don't even begin to cover the value of the saws.
> 
> We are gonna try again. The folks that have donated to this cause so far will have their donation amount doubled to double their odds of winning. The reason for doubling the previous donators chances is that we are changing the drawing date to coincide with the West KY GTG. I figure that would be more than fair to those guys.
> 
> ...



Just click on the "Donation Link" above....

PayPal will not let us run a raffle........WePay doesn't care.......long as they get 3.5%.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 27, 2012)

DSS said:


> I think chuck'r may be a midget.
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:
> ...



I concur, but let me add that Chuck'r is in fact an OGM (Original Gangsta' Midget).........WORD!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in. Don't have any Swede stuff, yet.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm in. Don't have any Swede stuff, yet.



Crap...:msp_angry:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steve NW WI again.

But it's comin'... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

I am Swede stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Crap...:msp_angry:
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steve NW WI again.
> 
> But it's comin'... :msp_sneaky:



I got him for ya..... :msp_biggrin:



andydodgegeek said:


> I am Swede stuff.



I heard that about you. You're "that" guy........right?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 27, 2012)

Randy,
I'll be happy to kick in some more money on this deal, I already know that I'm not gonna win a single thing (99% sure), but in the past I've still come out way ahead on these deals. I won an eBay auction where the money went to Stumpy, but somehow my saw eneded up in TN first:msp_sneaky: for a makeover before coming to CA. Then I bought a saw off of the classifieds that Jeremy had up, to raise some funds, and once again my saw ended up making a stop in TN to get purtied up. Not only did I end up with a couple of MasterEmubes saws, but through threads of this type I have made more friends here on AS, and seen some acts of unbelievable giving, and to be affected by the generosity of others is truly a great blessing.

There's a whole mess of folks on here that make these acts of kindness possible, and I wish, and pray for Mitch's full recovery from his injuries.

I know that there was a lot of contention at the beginning of this thread, but the positive far exceeds the negative, once again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2012)

Back up top...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Back up top...



My hero. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 27, 2012)

nice to see some forward movement with this raffle.i seen mitch today and told him to expect a little extra in the pocket coming from the raffle. onward and upward lol


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 27, 2012)

Happy to help.

I (GASP) sold a saw last week. Once the money gets to me, expect some more to head Mitch's way.

Thanks for the rep. I will be back after work with the rep cannon loaded. Tapatalk needs a rep button!


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 27, 2012)

Randy,

In da mail!

Jerry


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dont know the guy but I donated. Probably'll do 10 more every friday till it goes off. Not expecting a saw. Just hoping to help someone who needs a hand. A saw wouldn't hurt my feelings tho. :rockn:


----------



## nixon (Aug 27, 2012)

In .


----------



## DSS (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I really got to get me a Mastermind saw!!!



Yes. Yes you do. They come back to you loud and happy.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 27, 2012)

*Sorry,I can't hear you*



DSS said:


> Yes. Yes you do. They come back to you loud and happy.



Oh yeah,the last saw Randy's done for me (spicy 361), has the help looking for earmuffs.


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Repped 10 of AS's finest in here tonight! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## morewood (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys that want the 562xp, let me get the first pull because the 51 W/55 top end will end up at my doorstep...guaranteed. Yeah, ported. My 51 goes up the hills with me, down the hills with me. It starts, runs and cuts like a scalded dog....an abused one at that. I hope whoever ends up second can deal with that.

Shea


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2012)

morewood said:


> You guys that want the 562xp, let me get the first pull because the 51 W/55 top end will end up at my doorstep...guaranteed. Yeah, ported. My 51 goes up the hills with me, down the hills with me. It starts, runs and cuts like a scalded dog....an abused one at that. I hope whoever ends up second can deal with that.
> 
> Shea



The partner's mine...
Just sayin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## cowroy (Aug 27, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> Randy,
> 
> In da mail!
> 
> Jerry





PaladinMan187 said:


> Dont know the guy but I donated. Probably'll do 10 more every friday till it goes off. Not expecting a saw. Just hoping to help someone who needs a hand. A saw wouldn't hurt my feelings tho. :rockn:





nixon said:


> In .





garyischofield said:


> Oh yeah,the last saw Randy's done for me (spicy 361), has the help looking for earmuffs.





morewood said:


> You guys that want the 562xp, let me get the first pull because the 51 W/55 top end will end up at my doorstep...guaranteed. Yeah, ported. My 51 goes up the hills with me, down the hills with me. It starts, runs and cuts like a scalded dog....an abused one at that. I hope whoever ends up second can deal with that.
> 
> Shea



Yall have some rep! :msp_wink:


----------



## greg409 (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont care what the recipients of these charity drives do with the money nor how much they get. All I know is it makes me feel good to help out my fellow man when he is down on his luck and hurting. I think its poor taste to talk about such things the way jus2fat did. But whats said is said lets move on and keep this thread going strong. I hope we can get alot more donations.




YEEHHAW!! It's still on & I'm still in!!

AS b/4, If I win - I don't need more junk (8 runners, in the suburbs, 2 trees) Give it to Mitch

Just kidding about "junk", I know and appreciate the work that went into these saws.

luck,greg


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

greg409 said:


> YEEHHAW!! It's still on & I'm still in!!
> 
> AS b/4, If I win - I don't need more junk (8 runners, in the suburbs, 2 trees) Give it to Mitch
> 
> ...



Good luck to you good sir, I hope you win!


----------



## greg409 (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Good luck to you good sir, I hope you win!




Why thank you andydodgegeek, If it was true, you'd put your contributions in my name!!:msp_smile:

luck,greg


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 27, 2012)

Been out of the loop for a few days, but glad to see this rally gathering some new steam down the stretch. I'm in for a few more shots and hoping things are still improving for the guy and the overall cause.

Need another saw like I need another hole in the head. Just glad I can help a little.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Why thank you andydodgegeek, If it was true, you'd put your contributions in my name!!:msp_smile:
> 
> luck,greg



I do hope you win, however I also hope I win. I wouldnt even mind if my wife Sarah would win.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## greg409 (Aug 27, 2012)

As I write this, there's 415 members on chainsaws alone, 1,100+ on the site, 78,000+ members.

If everyone gave $5, (chump-change 30 yrs ago when I was a carousing drunk) it'd pay forward to some hard working brother

Who knows what he or his family could accomplish in the future?

We can all find a couple of bucks that we normally would waste (not sayin' drinking is a waste)

It's good Karma


luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 27, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Oh yeah,the last saw Randy's done for me (spicy 361), has the help looking for earmuffs.



Gary,
I know what you mean. My first saw to have been "met" by Randy was my much maligned MS390m the build thread was 29 pages long, 27 pages was mostly people talking ****. Well I've done some firewood cutting with said 390, and people can't understand why it seems to out cut their bigger stock saws.......LOL!!!
My "Mooberized" 028Super, and Husky 261 cut at least 10cc's over their respective classes. 

PS. Thanks for showing Randy how to sharpen a chain properly.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I do hope you win, however I also hope I win. I wouldnt even mind if my wife Sarah would win.:msp_biggrin:



I would find this to be an acceptable outcome. 

Preferred, even. 
opcorn:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

But it doesn't take much to make me happy. Heck- I'd be happy if I could just watch this little guy eating popcorn all night. 
opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> But it doesn't take much to make me happy. Heck- I'd be happy if I could just watch this little guy eating popcorn all night.
> opcorn:



Yup shes been married to me for 16 years, not to hard to please her.


----------



## struggle (Aug 27, 2012)

MO will be in the mail tomorrow I'm in.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup shes been married to me for 16 years, not to hard to please her.



well, heck. I got everything _but_ the little popcorn guy- what else could I possibly need? 

opcorn:opcorn:

OK, maybe a kilt... :kilt::kilt:


----------



## greg409 (Aug 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup shes been married to me for 16 years, not to hard to please her.





sarahdodgegeek said:


> well, heck. I got everything _but_ the little popcorn guy- what else could I possibly need?
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> OK, maybe a kilt... :kilt::kilt:




All right knock it off, this is a family-friendly forum:msp_rolleyes:

luck,greg


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in, speedy recovery Mitch!!! Prayers bro!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys are freakin great.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> .





Anthony_Va. said:


> .





PaladinMan187 said:


> .





rms61moparman said:


> .





andydodgegeek said:


> .





rolltide said:


> .





diggers_dad said:


> .





garyischofield said:


> .





spacemule said:


> .





Stihl 041S said:


> .



These gentlemen may or may not win a saw, but they've already won some rep!


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Everybody up and at em.

And buy some tickets you cheap bastards.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm trying to keep this thread up top. Good morning everyone.


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 28, 2012)

My computer won't display the donation link, can I send a MO somewhere or is there another way??? Gift to Randy thru paypal???

pete


----------



## lmalterna (Aug 28, 2012)

In for a bit. I hope it helps.

Bill


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 28, 2012)

Pete, DO NOT use PP - they'll get their undies in a bunch again. I'm gonna try to put the link up without the w w w, just type it into your browser. If that doesn't work, I know they're taking mail donations, but I don't have an address for you.

wepay.com/donations/tee-landrum-charity-drive

just put h t t p s : / / w w w . without the spaces in front of it.

https://www.wepay.com/donations/tee-landrum-charity-drive


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm just dropping some rep bombs......... :msp_thumbup:


Gotta get to work. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Pete, DO NOT use PP - they'll get their undies in a bunch again. I'm gonna try to put the link up without the w w w, just type it into your browser. If that doesn't work, I know they're taking mail donations, but I don't have an address for you.
> 
> wepay.com/donations/tee-landrum-charity-drive
> 
> ...






Thanks for posting this link.

PLEASE DON'T PAYPAL ME!!!!!!

Terry lost his account because of these raffles. PayPal will not let us use their services for these things. I'm not sure what their beef is with it but I can't afford to lose my account with them as I use it for work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm just dropping some rep bombs......... :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Gotta get to work. :msp_tongue:



Yup...







BAM!!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 28, 2012)

To the top!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump this bad boy right back up top.Keeping it going.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Bam!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

In for another fiddy, and back to the top............WHAM!!!


----------



## greg409 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ditto ----- I ain't gettin' left behind


luck,greg


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> In for another fiddy, and back to the top............WHAM!!!






you guys are very violent.......all this whamming bumping and banging





To the top again:msp_tongue:


----------



## Havana woody (Aug 28, 2012)

What was the point of this thread?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 28, 2012)

Help A Busted Up Logger........Win A Chainsaw


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Pow


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> In for another fiddy, and back to the top............WHAM!!!



.





The hammer drops on the maxed out 1212!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greg409 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what saws are on the block?

just askin'

oops, topped off


luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Does anyone know what saws are on the block?
> 
> just askin'
> 
> ...



Husky 562XP (almost new)

Husky 51 with a closed port 55 top end

Partner S65(Mooberized)

Jonsered 490

Thanks for looking, now move along. They're mine, all mine I tell ya'!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Ditto ----- I ain't gettin' left behind
> 
> 
> luck,greg





rolltide said:


> Bump this bad boy right back up top.Keeping it going.





fastLeo151 said:


> To the top!





andydodgegeek said:


> Yup shes been married to me for 16 years, not to hard to please her.





struggle said:


> MO will be in the mail tomorrow I'm in.





redoakneck said:


> I'm in, speedy recovery Mitch!!! Prayers bro!!!





Steve NW WI said:


> These gentlemen may or may not win a saw, but they've already won some rep!





lmalterna said:


> In for a bit. I hope it helps.
> 
> Bill



Slingin' Da' reps up in here!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Slingin' Da' reps up in here!!!



Thank you sir, here's some right back at ya.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 28, 2012)

Shazam!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Shazam!



Wearin' your underwear over your tights again Andy?


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Husky 562XP (almost new)
> 
> Husky 51 with a closed port 55 top end
> 
> ...



I likes me a 490.:smile2:


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Wearin' your underwear over your tights again Andy?



So that 'shazam' sound, would that have been shrinkage or expandage??:msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

DSS said:


> So that 'shazam' sound, would that have been shrinkage or expandage??:msp_confused:



Sorry, I was being obtuse, and referencing Captain Marvel while inferring that our friend Andy was dressing up like a Superhero. Though I suppose some inference to Gomer Pyle may be appropriate as well.


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Sorry, I was being obtuse, and referencing Captain Marvel while inferring that our friend Andy was dressing up like a Superhero. Though I suppose some inference to Gomer Pyle may be appropriate as well.



You know a lot of big words for a hippie.


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 28, 2012)

You two get a room.
 
:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> You two get a room.
> 
> :msp_ohmy:



How you read anything like that into our back and forth makes me wonder where your mind is dwelling.

Oh yes, lest I forget....................."I have a potty mouth"!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> How you read anything like that into our back and forth makes me wonder where your mind is dwelling.
> 
> Oh yes, lest I forget....................."I have a potty mouth"!!!:msp_tongue:



I can actually feel the love in here... 
Well, I think I stepped in some anyway...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I can actually feel the love in here...
> *Well, I think I stepped in some anyway*...



Freakin' DSS got gorged on alfalfa again. Don't let him in the barn unless you have a big shovel.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Wearin' your underwear over your tights again Andy?



Can you see me?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Can you see me?:msp_unsure:



You better put those back in Sarah's dresser before she catches you streching them out. Again.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> You better put those back in Sarah's dresser before she catches you streching them out. Again.



But I look so good!


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 28, 2012)

Passed out my 10 reps in here tonight.......:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> But I look so good!



You have caught me on the rare occasion when I am at a loss for words. :msp_unsure:


----------



## benp (Aug 28, 2012)

Count me in.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> But I look so good!



Yes Andy, you look great....
Now stop touching that thing and put the tights away!!!


----------



## diggers_dad (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> You have caught me on the rare occasion when I am at a loss for words. :msp_unsure:



Well, that's happened all of ... let's see ... hmmmm ... uhhhhhh ... *ONCE!*


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> How you read anything like that into our back and forth makes me wonder where your mind is dwelling.
> 
> Oh yes, lest I forget....................."I have a potty mouth"!!!:msp_tongue:



+1



Jon1212 said:


> Freakin' DSS got gorged on alfalfa again. Don't let him in the barn unless you have a big shovel.



'twas rhubarb.



Jon1212 said:


> You have caught me on the rare occasion when I am at a loss for words. :msp_unsure:



Yes, that is a new one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

benp said:


> Count me in.:msp_thumbup:



Rep!!!!BLAM


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Aug 28, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Repped 10 of AS's finest in here tonight! :msp_thumbsup:



Was that you? I went from nothing to across the board on rep. Thank you. I wasn't looking for a pat on the back. Just wanted to put this thread back to the top. I was brought up not to ask for anything and earn my keep, BUT if I had nowhere else to go, I know I would want the help of friends. We have a lot of good, decent people on here. That makes a difference.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Was that you? I went from nothing to across the board on rep. Thank you. I wasn't looking for a pat on the back. Just wanted to put this thread back to the top. I was brought up not to ask for anything BUT if I had nowhere else to go, I know I would want the help of friends. We have a lot of good, decent people on here. That makes a difference.



If you'll look under "settings" in your toolbar, I think you'll see how you got so much rep all at once...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Havana woody said:


> What was the point of this thread?



To help out a working man who is having a really tough go of things. Have you been in that spot before?

Thank Goodness my land and house were paid for when I got sick.........I couldn't find a soul that would pay me while I was taking chemo treatments. :msp_ohmy:



PaladinMan187 said:


> Was that you? I went from nothing to across the board on rep. Thank you. I wasn't looking for a pat on the back. Just wanted to put this thread back to the top. I was brought up not to ask for anything BUT if I had nowhere else to go, I know I would want the help of friends. We have a lot of good, decent people on here. That makes a difference.



I just dropped a mega rep bomb on you my friend. 

Thanks for helping Mitch out!!!!


----------



## benp (Aug 28, 2012)

Havana woody said:


> What was the point of this thread?



A community coming together to give a lift to one who has been dealt a bad hand. 

Neighbor helping neighbor in a larger scope......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 28, 2012)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Was that you? I went from nothing to across the board on rep. Thank you. I wasn't looking for a pat on the back. Just wanted to put this thread back to the top. I was brought up not to ask for anything and earn my keep, BUT if I had nowhere else to go, I know I would want the help of friends. We have a lot of good, decent people on here. That makes a difference.



About 10 mil worth was from me. 

Us rep HO's need to keep spreading it around and there is a lot of fresh meat in here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

benp said:


> A community coming together to give a lift to one who has been dealt a bad hand.
> 
> Neighbor helping neighbor in a larger scope......:msp_thumbup:



Repped!


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Repped!



Me too. Right back to the stone age.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Aug 28, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> About 10 mil worth was from me.
> 
> Us rep HO's need to keep spreading it around and there is a lot of fresh meat in here! :hmm3grin2orange:



Dammit. Now you're making me feel like a rookie.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Dammit. Now you're making me feel like a rookie.



149 posts?????? Heck man, you're a newbie. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have decided to win two saws.....In again


----------



## greg409 (Aug 28, 2012)

I can say w/o emotion that I don't know what "REPS" are, but thanx to "Hedgerow" I looked in my settings for the "reps".

My God, I've got 139million, I feel like they're crawlin' all over me, how do I get rid of them, what are they for?

Somebody please!!

oops bumped

luck,greg


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Kapow!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I have decided to win two saws.....In again



Repped!!!!!!



greg409 said:


> I can say w/o emotion that I don't know what "REPS" are, but thanx to "Hedgerow" I looked in my settings for the "reps".
> 
> My God, I've got 139million, I feel like they're crawlin' all over me, how do I get rid of them, what are they for?
> 
> ...



I smacked the rep hammer on you yesterday if I remember right.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

greg409 said:


> I can say w/o emotion that I don't know what "REPS" are, but thanx to "Hedgerow" I looked in my settings for the "reps".
> 
> My God, I've got 139million, I feel like they're crawlin' all over me, how do I get rid of them, what are they for?
> 
> ...



Better question...
What do you do with 2.14 BILLION rep points!????


----------



## greg409 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Repped!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I smacked the rep hammer on you yesterday if I remember right.




Thanks??

I really don't know if they're symbolic? (thank you) or can I trade them for a free carton of Kool filter kings in a box? (kinda like green stamps)

I realize they are a positive thing, so how do I get rid of them? or is that considered rude?

oops bumped again

luck,greg


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 149 posts?????? Heck man, you're a newbie. :msp_ohmy:



It happens.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 28, 2012)

Can someone post or PM me with a mail in address for use financial Luddites?

Thanks.

Philb


----------



## greg409 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Better question...
> What do you do with 2.14 BILLION rep points!????



Oh hedge, you've got it bad, I think they just reproduce like seahorses!!


luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Can someone post or PM me with a mail in address for use financial Luddites?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philb



PMed

Errr welp you must clean out that PM box D00d.


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 28, 2012)

Hit all I could, be back after reloadin!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 28, 2012)

Where are all of my tights?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Where are all of my tights?



Andy's over in Stump's thread wearing them with a custom thong..... :msp_unsure:


----------



## DSS (Aug 28, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Where are all of my tights?



You shoulda seen Andy wearing them if you wanna see tight. There were some loud super hero-ish type sounds and I think he done exploded them. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Where are all of my tights?



Sarah, 
This is all heresay, but Andy told me that a Super Hero with really jacked up toenails broke into your house, and ripped holes in the toes of all your tights which really didn't matter since he stretched them out pulling them on over his rather large behind. So Andy chased him off, but your tights were all ruined. Andy said there is no need to involve the authorities, and he'll be happy to take you clothes shopping on Saturday. At least that's the way I heard it.


----------



## cowroy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Rep!!!!BLAM



Finally got to return some for a maxed out HO! :msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 29, 2012)

BUMP!

Some rep recipients tonight:



fastLeo151 said:


> .





Mo. Jim said:


> .





Denis Gionet said:


> .





blsnelling said:


> .





Hedgerow said:


> .





justtools said:


> .





sarahdodgegeek said:


> .





WoodChuck'r said:


> .





Gologit said:


> .





milkman said:


> .



Handing out rep in here is like fishing with dynamite. 20 reps in 2 days, and I'm only 4 pages in. More tomorrow night!


----------



## DSS (Aug 29, 2012)

Today would be a lovely day to donate some money to a worthy cause.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 29, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 29, 2012)

WAM, BAM, POW back to the top.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 29, 2012)

Tried to catch up with the conversation. Totally lost lol. But good morning!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 29, 2012)

Bump!

I run Dolmars. If I win anything, it's gonna have to be ported so it can keep up oke:


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> You better put those back in Sarah's dresser before she catches you streching them out. Again.





andydodgegeek said:


> But I look so good!





sarahdodgegeek said:


> Where are all of my tights?





Mastermind said:


> Andy's over in Stump's thread wearing them with a custom thong..... :msp_unsure:




Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?

OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?
> 
> OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.



Aye.


It's pretty basic, you don't have to register on WP to do a one time transaction (I've done it twice...lol!). You do have the option of sending some moolah the old fashioned way. WoodChuck'r is taking in the USPS donations.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Finally got to return some for a maxed out HO! :msp_wink:



And right back atcha!!!!


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Andy's over in Stump's thread wearing them with a custom thong..... :msp_unsure:



Reminds me of the time I accidentally ran one of Jens sweaters thru the dryer and thought I could stretch it back out by wearing it around the house for a bit, kind of Cris Farley "fat guy in a little coat " Tommy Boy style... which was a fine plan till Jr and his buddies showed up and I forgot I was wearing it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?
> 
> OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.



I second that motion...


----------



## stihlrookie (Aug 29, 2012)

Up, up, up, to the top.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I second that motion...


I also second that motion.


----------



## stihlrookie (Aug 29, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I also second that motion.



So the motion has been squared?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

stihlrookie said:


> So the motion has been squared?



I see your point, but I voted "aye" to the motion as well, so the motion has actually been cubed.


----------



## stihlrookie (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I see your point, but I voted "aye" to the motion as well, so the motion has actually been *cubed*.



Seems fitting.


----------



## greg409 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I see your point, but I voted "aye" to the motion as well, so the motion has actually been cubed.



So, if the motion were 2nded 2 two more times, would that make it a "sexed motion"?

just curious

luck,greg

oops


----------



## DSS (Aug 29, 2012)

I want some dang pie.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

DSS said:


> I want some dang pie.



Ya' oughta pick up some of those pies you've been dropping in the pasture.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone heard from Andy (Captain Marvel) lately? I'm getting concerned that he may have passed out while wearing those tights, from lack of circulation.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Anyone heard from Andy (Captain Marvel) lately? I'm getting concerned that he may have passed out while wearing those tights, from lack of circulation.



It was a close call, never seen them that shade of purple before.:msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Anyone heard from Andy (Captain Marvel) lately? I'm getting concerned that he may have passed out while wearing those tights, from lack of circulation.



Oh and thanks for your concern.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah and another thing I will be sending off another donation on friday for our friend Mitch. Hooray for payday!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> It was a close call, never seen them that shade of purple before.:msp_unsure:



You're talking about the color of the tights................right?



andydodgegeek said:


> Oh and thanks for your concern.



Anytime my friend. You had all of us worried.............:msp_sad:



andydodgegeek said:


> Oh yeah and another thing I will be sending off another donation on friday for our friend Mitch. Hooray for payday!



Cool


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 29, 2012)

Repped 10 more.................:msp_wink:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 29, 2012)

Repped or ripped?:tongue2:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2012)

stihlrookie said:


> Up, up, up, to the top.





DSS said:


> I want some dang pie.





Chris J. said:


> Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?
> 
> OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.





Walt41 said:


> Reminds me of the time I accidentally ran one of Jens sweaters thru the dryer and thought I could stretch it back out by wearing it around the house for a bit, kind of Cris Farley "fat guy in a little coat " Tommy Boy style... which was a fine plan till Jr and his buddies showed up and I forgot I was wearing it.



CA rep sent to these folks of varying locales


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 29, 2012)

stihlrookie said:


> Up, up, up, to the top.





andydodgegeek said:


> It was a close call, never seen them that shade of purple before.:msp_unsure:





sarahdodgegeek said:


> Bump!





Mrs. J said:


> Tried to catch up with the conversation. Totally lost lol. But good morning!!





Chris J. said:


> Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?
> 
> OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.





Hedgerow said:


> And right back atcha!!!!



Repped these fine poasters. 

Thanks too all you guys for keeping this thread on top and helping Mitch out. This place has got to be the largest gathering of good folks on the planet.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> .





MechanicMatt said:


> .





Mrs. J said:


> .





nmurph said:


> .





rburg said:


> .





Jon1212 said:


> .





nixon said:


> .





morewood said:


> .





greg409 said:


> .



And one in Firewood makes 10. Gonna need fresh meat here soon, but payday for a lot of folks is just around the corner.


----------



## DSS (Aug 30, 2012)

Giddyup. You know who you are.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*incentive*

I've always wanted/needed a "Hot rod 395".:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I've always wanted/needed a "Hot rod 395".:msp_sneaky:


I bet , they are pretty badass


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*protection*



rolltide said:


> I bet , they are pretty badass



I hope you are putting a bar scabbard on the saw when you're sleeping with it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I hope you are putting a bar scabbard on the saw when you're sleeping with it.



Hell,no Gary I like the pain.:msp_wub:


----------



## benp (Aug 30, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> And one in Firewood makes 10. Gonna need fresh meat here soon, but payday for a lot of folks is just around the corner.



The Sisters Of Norway are having some type of convention around here. So, I should make some decent $$$$ stripping this weekend and be back in the game for more chances.:yoyo:



garyischofield said:


> I've always wanted/needed a "Hot rod 395".:msp_sneaky:



Everyone needs one.

I just giggle each time I use it and plus the reaction from other people who are not quite saw savy who see it when I break it out.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 30, 2012)

benp said:


> The Sisters Of Norway are having some type of convention around here. So, I should make some decent $$$$ stripping this weekend and be back in the game for more chances.:yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you still talking about stripping?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 30, 2012)

The hammer hit 5 in here this morning...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I hope you are putting a bar scabbard on the saw when you're sleeping with it.



Yikes!! Rep sent



benp said:


> *The Sisters Of Norway are having some type of convention around here. So, I should make some decent $$$$ stripping this weekend and be back in the game for more chances.*:yoyo:
> 
> Everyone needs one.
> 
> I just giggle each time I use it and plus the reaction from other people who are not quite saw savy who see it when I break it out.



Just be glad it's not a Scrapbooking Convention, those b*****s are crazy!!! Repped!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

Quit spectating and get in on this Raffle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah......You guys at the bottom of the page..........I see ya down there. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## benp (Aug 30, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Are you still talking about stripping?



LOL - Hokey Smokes!!!!

I totally set myself up on that one. I can see were that could become misconstrued when reading all of that together. 

I meant the hotrod Husky 395.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Quit spectating and get in on this Raffle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah......You guys at the bottom of the page..........I see ya down there. :msp_sneaky:



Are you talkin' to me? 



Did ya' get that package I sent?


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*gotta have it*



rolltide said:


> I bet , they are pretty badass



I sure would like another hot rod 395.Just sayin'....and stuff.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I sure would like another hot rod 395.Just sayin'....and stuff.



Due to the repetition of this theme, I believe this may be a "subtle" hint to Mastermind. Am I correct?


----------



## rburg (Aug 30, 2012)

Could we have an update on how much has been raised so far?


----------



## milkman (Aug 30, 2012)

Just keep giving!!!! don't need no total.:bang:


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 30, 2012)

milkman said:


> Just keep giving!!!! don't need no total.:bang:



I disagree.


----------



## milkman (Aug 30, 2012)

It ain't over till Oct 26, what's wrong with a total when it's over, if there's a need to know?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I disagree.



+1

It's always nice to make a difference in somebody's life, and it is also nice to know the collective difference we as a community are making.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 30, 2012)

It's always nice to see the progress of a raffle when it's for a good cause. Most of the time it helps keep the momentum going.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 30, 2012)

And on that last note, when they post a current total I'll dig down again. This site and it's members have always been great for helping someone out when it's needed.
Kudos to everyone that's involved here!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> And on that last note, when they post a current total I'll dig down again. This site and it's members have always been great for helping someone out when it's needed.
> Kudos to everyone that's involved here!!!



Steve,
You are one of the more generous people on this site. Not all things are kept completely anonymous........:msp_sneaky:

The only thing you've ever done that has set sideways with me was inviting Tom to join AS...................Just kidding......LOL!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 30, 2012)

There. Has been about $700 since this thread started


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> There. Has been about $700 since this thread started


Thanks Terry, had to find the link so I could keep my word.........Done!!

Come on guys and girls who's next??????????????????????


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*funnin' with Rolltide*



Jon1212 said:


> Due to the repetition of this theme, I believe this may be a "subtle" hint to Mastermind. Am I correct?


I thought I was being subtle.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Are you talkin' to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya' get that package I sent?



Nope......I'm beginning to think you're just funnin me. 



Thanks for the update Terry. $700.00!!!!! That's freaking great!!!!!!!!

There's some fellers mailing in to me and to Jason. I'll add those to the totals when they show up. 

Thanks for the support fellers. I met Mitch on Terry's job and instantly liked him......I'm sure you guys would like him too.

Maybe we can drag him to the KY GTG in Oct. for you guys to meet.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I thought I was being subtle.:msp_wink:



You're 'bout as subtle as a jake brake. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I thought I was being *subtle*.:msp_wink:



A characteristic I didn't realize you possesed............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nope......I'm beginning to think you're just funnin me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Evans, according to the interwebs UPS has it scheduled by "End of Day".......not sure what that means, but I take comfort that it didn't say "End of Days".........:msp_sad:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*sublety as an artform*



Jon1212 said:


> A characteristic I didn't realize you possesed............:msp_biggrin:



I'm as subtle as a sledgehammer.I think it might have been a little too aggressive to ask Senor Rolltide if he was bored with his new toy yet and was it going in the raffle.:msp_wink:My namesake is the washing machine part that swishes the clothes back and forth.:msp_wink:


----------



## rburg (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I'm as subtle as a sledgehammer.I think it might have been a little too aggressive to ask Senor Rolltide if he was bored with his new toy yet and was it going in the raffle.:msp_wink:My namesake is the washing machine part that swishes the clothes back and forth.:msp_wink:



I don't think you're an agitator, you are merely facilitating in the effort to reach a mutually equitable decision.
He (rolltide) could move something along that he may be bored with (for a good cause no less), and we (collectively) would garner an opportunity to have another bad ass saw.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*eloquently penned*

You sir, are a wordsmith.Eloquently penned.Are you sure you're in the right website?


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 30, 2012)

benp said:


> Count me in.:msp_thumbup:





Philbert said:


> Can someone post or PM me with a mail in address for use financial Luddites?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philb





cowroy said:


> Finally got to return some for a maxed out HO! :msp_wink:





Chris J. said:


> Given the subject matter under discussion, I make a motion that the Photos-Or-It-Didn't-Happen Rule be waived. A second, please?
> 
> OK, so PP is out, what's up with WP? I ask because I'm leary of registering on too many sites, most especially ones that involve my financial information.





stihlrookie said:


> Up, up, up, to the top.





Scooterbum said:


> I disagree.



Repped........................:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I'm as subtle as a sledgehammer.I think it might have been a little too aggressive to ask Senor Rolltide if he was bored with his new toy yet and was it going in the raffle.:msp_wink:My namesake is the washing machine part that swishes the clothes back and forth.:msp_wink:


This raffle is a great thing but sorry the 395 will continue to sleep with me every night.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 31, 2012)

Right back to the top.


----------



## DSS (Aug 31, 2012)

Long weekend coming up.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 31, 2012)

Right back to the top.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Sending some ca-ching in the mail today. Hope all is going well for Mitch.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

Where is everyone?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Where is everyone?



Here I am. Hows life treating you today?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Here I am. Hows life treating you today?



Life is well. The sun is shining, work is busy, kids are in school, went out to dinner with my wife last night, going camping this weekend. Yep, pretty good.

What's it like to actually win something in one of these fundraisers?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Where is everyone?



I am here, but I was just here: Charity Drive Donation Page Link


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Life is well. The sun is shining, work is busy, kids are in school, went out to dinner with my wife last night, going camping this weekend. Yep, pretty good.
> 
> What's it like to actually win something in one of these fundraisers?



Its bad a$$.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Life is good. Me and Sarah are celebrating our 16th year of marriage today, so I will be away from the computer tonight for at least 4 minutes.:msp_smile:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Life is good. Me and Sarah are celebrating our 16th year of marriage today, so I will be away from the computer tonight for at least 4 minutes.:msp_smile:



I got my money on 2 minutes 27 seconds with a +/- of 5 seconds.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I got my money on 2 minutes 27 seconds with a +/- of 5 seconds.



I'll see if I can hold out.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll see if I can hold out.



I figure it'll take you 1:45 just to get out of your tights..........Congrats on your anniversary dude!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Where is everyone?



I'm here.......in the shop with a burr in my hand. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here.......in the shop with a burr in my hand. :msp_smile:



Is that what they're calling it these days???:msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here.......in the shop with a *burr* in my hand. :msp_smile:



Is that one of those frozen drinks from Dairy Queen?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Is that what they're calling it these days???:msp_confused:





Jon1212 said:


> Is that one of those frozen drinks from Dairy Queen?



Yes....and yes. 

Check out the new link in my sig.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes....and yes.
> 
> Check out the new link in my sig.



That's cool. Do you have Emu races on your YouTube channel?............oh wait, you were probably refering to the other link, huh?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Scraped more $$ out of the chair, the couch, under the car seats, the laundry tub, the change jar, and oh ya- payday. LOVE payday. Let us know if you don't get the donation matching the email, please!
Best wishes, Mitch! :wave:
-the dodgegeeks


----------



## greg409 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes....and yes.
> 
> Check out the new link in my sig.




like the new sig, left sumpin' there

luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

I received 170.00 today in the mail. 

I'll send it on and have Chuck'r fix up the raffle tickets. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the postal link Randy. In the mail.

Philbert


----------



## DSS (Aug 31, 2012)

I think we should send the first say 10 grand to your logger friend, and take the rest and get 'ol Randy some botox injections in them chicken pins of his.

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

DSS said:


> I think we should send the first say 10 grand to your logger friend, and take the rest and get 'ol Randy some botox injections in them chicken pins of his.
> 
> :rolleyes2:



I'm fine the way God made me........you're just upset because the milking machine made yer teets raw again. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## DSS (Aug 31, 2012)

Only thing worser than raw teats is raw bacon.

Speaking of that, anybody see The Wendell yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

DSS said:


> Only thing worser than raw teats is raw bacon.
> 
> Speaking of that, anybody see The Wendell yet?



I heared that "The WhenDull" © has went on a cross country speaking engagement.......lecturing on the evils of "The Cad".


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 31, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Thanks for the postal link Randy. In the mail.
> 
> Philbert



Here's a link to 10 million rep points...
BAM!!!


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Sep 1, 2012)

I said before I would donate every week if possible. One more donation and back up to the top boys. 

And enjoy your weekend.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 1, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Sep 1, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> opcorn:



Gimme


----------



## greg409 (Sep 1, 2012)

In the famous words of the often misunderstood brittney spears - "oops, I did it again"

did I miss a list of saws on this round?


luck,greg


----------



## DSS (Sep 1, 2012)

greg409 said:


> In the famous words of the often misunderstood brittney spears - "oops, I did it again"
> 
> did I miss a list of saws on this round?
> 
> ...



I think its a 562 husky, 55 husky, hot rod partner from Randy, and a 490 Jred. Maybe.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 1, 2012)

DSS said:


> I think its a 562 husky, 55 husky, hot rod partner from Randy, and a 490 Jred. Maybe.




nothing electric start with a recliner seat (cup holders)?

If I win, (I'm tryin' as fast as I can), I will refuse to accept those lovely items (some of you know I have (2) decent trees on my suburban lot and (8) saws), as before I'll forward all (4) saws to Mitch).

On a serious note,

When's the last time any of us spent time in the hospital employed but uninsured? (I re-read the beginning of this thread)

My guess is it's well over $1,000/day (not ICU), so if a person was unfortunate enough to end up there for a month, $30,000

I'm sure we've all lived/heard of the horror stories of collections, (me, 9yrs of a $150 dispute w/radiologists (I had no x-rays done))

Whatever is donated is greatly appreciated (ever NOT have money for gas/food?) and doesn't get spent lightly.

I doubt many of us are "filthy rich", but IMO wealth comes from the heart, not the bank account (my words)

I don't have much in dollars being retired, but my experiences with giving a hand up to someone who needs it makes me 
"wealthier" than many.

OK, I'm done venting, I feel much "richer" now & I AM putting my money were my big mouth is.

luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2012)

greg409 said:


> nothing electric start with a recliner seat (cup holders)?
> 
> If I win, (I'm tryin' as fast as I can), I will refuse to accept those lovely items (some of you know I have (2) decent trees on my suburban lot and (8) saws), as before I'll forward all (4) saws to Mitch).
> 
> ...



I wish I could rep you again......


----------



## greg409 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I could rep you again......




Thanx, Randy, I appreciate that.

If I knew what the heck reps were for & how to pass them out, I'd dump everything I've got on you & the others going way beyond in this matter.

But alas, all I've got is good intensions and a couple of bucks every month.

As fate would have it, I retired (3) yrs ago, a month later, my gravy train, (15 yrs younger wife) got laid off.

She's going to college for a "crazy DR." degree and my mad money is partially financing same.

Two weeks ago, my previous employer gave me an offer of temporary employment that only an idiot would refuse- (I'm not an idiot)

So my cad money is GREATLY enhanced.

I'm honored to help out.

luck,greg


----------



## bigbearlogging (Sep 1, 2012)

do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance


----------



## DSS (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbearlogging said:


> do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance



at the GTG....no

in a box...most likely

video...dunno, never seen one yet

10 bucks a pop, yes.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 1, 2012)

DSS said:


> at the GTG....no
> 
> in a box...most likely
> 
> ...



I would imagine

If any cliche quote was appropriate:

What happens @ GTG stays @ GTG - no unauthorized cameras, turn off all cellphones, etc.

luck,greg


----------



## milkman (Sep 1, 2012)

My guess is it's well over $1,000/day (not ICU), so if a person was unfortunate enough to end up there for a month, $30,000


You are WAY low on that estimate, 4 days for a hip replacement in the hospital was north of $70K, and that's not counting the sawbones salary.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 1, 2012)

greg409 said:


> nothing electric start with a recliner seat (cup holders)?
> 
> If I win, (I'm tryin' as fast as I can), I will refuse to accept those lovely items (some of you know I have (2) decent trees on my suburban lot and (8) saws), as before I'll forward all (4) saws to Mitch).
> 
> ...



This post is worth a big REP.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbearlogging said:


> do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance





DSS said:


> at the GTG....no
> 
> in a box...most likely
> 
> ...



What Chris said...for the most part. 

The drawing may be computer generated. Woodchuck'r is in charge of that end of it, since he's done it before and all. 

I'm just here to rally the troops. 



Mo. Jim said:


> This post is worth a big REP.



Jim, I gave you some for saying so brother. :msp_wink:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 1, 2012)

milkman said:


> My guess is it's well over $1,000/day (not ICU), so if a person was unfortunate enough to end up there for a month, $30,000
> 
> 
> You are WAY low on that estimate, 4 days for a hip replacement in the hospital was north of $70K, and that's not counting the sawbones salary.




I don't want to vent, I don't want vent, I don't want to vent.

IIRC, last time I bought a CASE of beer, it was $5 or $6, easily consumed on any given saturday, (work days/nites were usually a 12pack or less) - That had nothing to do with stopping after work.

I imagine most of us can relate.

If a tornado went thru our town, 80% of us would gladly spend at least a day helping strangers get back on track.

Let's see, 

Gas - $20 gone
Food - $20 gone
no time for spending $$ on stuff 'cuz we're bored +$50?

so if we all kick in the $10 we're ahead - no headache, no pissed off dependants, our joints won't need WD40, you'll be to work on time the next day feelin' good about yourself and won't be avoiding reading this thread.

I think I'm going to bust out laughing, now


luck,greg


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What Chris said...for the most part.
> 
> The drawing may be computer generated. Woodchuck'r is in charge of that end of it, since he's done it before and all.
> 
> ...



+1... On both accounts...


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 2, 2012)

greg409 said:


> last time I bought a CASE of beer, it was $5 or $6, easily consumed on any given saturday, (work days/nites were usually a 12pack or less)



Damned your old !!
Just Bumpin':hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 2, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Damned your old !!
> Just Bumpin':hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange:For me, Back in the day really means something, payphones with rotary dial, pagers with no display, party line phones, I still have a circular slide rule - not like when my daughter says "back in the day" meaning the '70's, LOL


oops,bump

luck,greg


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 2, 2012)

Computer generated drawing.....???


No, I'm going all out on this one. I'll be bringing a garbage bag filled with cards of AS names on them to the Wiggz Bash. Each 'ticket' gets 1 name on it. Want your name in there more than once....?? Buy anotha ticket! 


Should be fun! Dunno who will draw the names though - we'll worry about those details later. Could maybe have Jer's kids pull the names or something......


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Computer generated drawing.....???
> 
> 
> No, I'm going all out on this one. I'll be bringing a garbage bag filled with cards of AS names on them to the Wiggz Bash. Each 'ticket' gets 1 name on it. Want your name in there more than once....?? Buy anotha ticket!
> ...



The boys would love that.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbearlogging said:


> do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance



I may be able to video it


----------



## Sprintcar (Sep 2, 2012)

BAM!

BUMP!

Sup chillins?



Time to go REP somethin!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2012)

No poastes in hours. TTT


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 2, 2012)

Hows it going out there folks? Hope all is well.


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No poastes in hours. TTT



Been really busy with some family time at the local fair. Havent been able to catch upon the details of the thread, but im sure i want in. Send the 10bux to you Randy?


----------



## greg409 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No poastes in hours. TTT




I'll be back in on tues - S.S. check comes then.

oops, topped


luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Been really busy with some family time at the local fair. Havent been able to catch upon the details of the thread, but im sure i want in. Send the 10bux to you Randy?



Click on the donation link in my sig Chad. It takes you to a WePay link that's been setup for the raffle.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Been really busy with some family time at the local fair. Havent been able to catch upon the details of the thread, but im sure i want in. Send the 10bux to you Randy?



Rep hammer time...


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Click on the donation link in my sig Chad. It takes you to a WePay link that's been setup for the raffle.



Sorry, must have overlooked that in your sig. LOL Although they had some cool stuff at the fair. A chainsaw carving guy making benches and various Ohio State memoribilia out of chunks of oak and such. Also a steam powered sawmill cutting beams and planks for building log cabins. Pretty sweet stuff. I just wanted to bring in the 066 and do some cutting!:msp_smile: Havent been ableto for a couple weeks, am having withdrawls.:bang:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

Lets get this thread back to the top!!!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Sprintcar (Sep 3, 2012)

BAM!

Nice work on the 2153 Randy.

Lets keep this thread on top today.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> BAM!
> 
> Nice work on the 2153 Randy.
> 
> Lets keep this thread on top today.



Thanks Jerry. I've ported a bunch of 346XPs but that's the first 2153 I've had on the bench.


----------



## DSS (Sep 3, 2012)

Ahem.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope I didn't miss anything overnite

oops


luck,greg


----------



## benp (Sep 3, 2012)

It was a good weekend. 

I'm in for a bit more.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 3, 2012)

*Labor Day Rally*

How about a rally in the spirit of Labor Day to help get this guy back to work? After all, how much did you spend on beer today?

Bring it on, gang!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> How about a rally in the spirit of Labor Day to help get this guy back to work? After all, how much did you spend on beer today?
> 
> Bring it on, gang!



..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 3, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Sorry, must have overlooked that in your sig. LOL Although they had some cool stuff at the fair. A chainsaw carving guy making benches and various Ohio State memoribilia out of chunks of oak and such. Also a steam powered sawmill cutting beams and planks for building log cabins. Pretty sweet stuff. I just wanted to bring in the 066 and do some cutting!:msp_smile: Havent been ableto for a couple weeks, am having withdrawls.:bang:



If ya wanna make the trip up to Lorain County, the Lagrange Engine Show is traditionally pretty good with lots of cool demos of tons of old machinery and a good local carver -- along with an impressive display and demo of old school saws by a member here. Three day deal going on 40 some years of tradition if I'm not mistaken. Last year was my first year and I can't believe I've missed it all those other years!


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> How about a rally in the spirit of Labor Day to help get this guy back to work? After all, how much did you spend on beer today?
> 
> Bring it on, gang!




I know I said tomorrow, but the frenzy of the moment grabbed me.

Beer = $0

Chances @ a saw I don't want = More than $0

(Tomorrow I'll forget what I did today)

HEDGE, PLEASE DO NOT REP ME - I don't know what to do with them, they're like little bugs crawling all over me.

luck,greg


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 3, 2012)

greg409 said:


> HEDGE, PLEASE DO NOT REP ME - I don't know what to do with them, they're like little bugs crawling all over me.





Hey Folks,

I'll take all of his unwanted rep!!!
I've got a nice place for those little bugs where they won't bother anyone ever again!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'll take all of his unwanted rep!!!
> I've got a nice place for those little bugs where they won't bother anyone ever again!!!LOL
> ...



Mega Repped!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'll take all of his unwanted rep!!!
> I've got a nice place for those little bugs where they won't bother anyone ever again!!!LOL
> ...



...You got it Mike!!!


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 3, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Thanx, Randy, I appreciate that.
> 
> If I knew what the heck reps were for & how to pass them out, I'd dump everything I've got on you & the others going way beyond in this matter.



To give rep click on the star on the lower left of a post under the user name. 

A box will pop up. Make sure that "I Approve" is checked.

Add a comment if you want. 

Click on the submit button. 

Some of us are maxed out on points which means that when we rep you you get a lot of points, over 10 million! :msp_w00t: 

To see how many points you have click on Settings at the upper right corner of the page. Just below your subscribed threads you will see your reputation points and below that a list of who the latest users to rep you were.


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 3, 2012)

bigbearlogging said:


> do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance





Mo. Jim said:


> This post is worth a big REP.





Mastermind said:


> What Chris said...for the most part.
> 
> The drawing may be computer generated. Woodchuck'r is in charge of that end of it, since he's done it before and all.
> 
> ...





gcdible1 said:


> Been really busy with some family time at the local fair. Havent been able to catch upon the details of the thread, but im sure i want in. Send the 10bux to you Randy?



Big reps to these supporters!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 3, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> To give rep click on the star on the lower left of a post under the user name.
> 
> A box will pop up. Make sure that "I Approve" is checked.
> 
> ...



When do u know u are maxed out?


----------



## DSS (Sep 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> When do u know u are maxed out?



Click on your own star, like you're trying to rep yourself. It will tell you how many points you have. 2.14 something billion is it.


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> When do u know u are maxed out?



When you reach 2,147,483,647 rep points you are maxed out. When you hit that your total doesn't go any higher.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dang, there's 360 members on just chainsaw as I write this

B/4 I start tossing reps with wild abandon, do I get a free toaster or sumpin' if maxed? 


oops topped

luck,greg


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 3, 2012)

How's Mitch doin?


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How's Mitch doin?



Good question

And nobody answered my "toaster" question


luck,greg


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 3, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Dang, there's 360 members on just chainsaw as I write this
> 
> B/4 I start tossing reps with wild abandon, *do I get a free toaster or sumpin'* if maxed?
> 
> ...






Sumpin' like that!LOL


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

Hopefully Terry will be along to let us know how Mitch is fairing. 

I do know that the guy comes out to the landing to load up firewood regularly. He's not the sort of man that lays down easily. It was the way that he never gave up even after all the curve balls that life kept throwing at him that caused me to do what I could to help. I ain't much on giving to folks that sit around on their asses waiting for someone to do for them.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hopefully Terry will be along to let us know how Mitch is fairing.
> 
> I do know that the guy comes out to the landing to load up firewood regularly. He's not the sort of man that lays down easily. It was the way that he never gave up even after all the curve balls that life kept throwing at him that caused me to do what I could to help. I ain't much on giving to folks that sit around on their asses waiting for someone to do for them.




Good fortune is when preparedness meets opportunity

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Sep 3, 2012)

WHEW.......

I'm tired now, I just went thru' threads and dumped as much reps as I could (I said I was tired, it's an hr past my bedtime)

If I missed somebody, while you're on this thread lookin' for Mastermind's really easy, secure link to donate, mention it to me and I'll see what I can do.

Bear in mind, I'm keepin' some for a toaster.


luck,greg


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 4, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> When you reach 2,147,483,647 rep points you are maxed out. When you hit that your total doesn't go any higher.



Aww is that all. Im only lacking a few billion. Almost there


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> How about a rally in the spirit of Labor Day to help get this guy back to work? After all, how much did you spend on beer today?
> 
> Bring it on, gang!





Scooterbum said:


> Damned your old !!
> Just Bumpin':hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





Sprintcar said:


> BAM!
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> ...





Philbert said:


> Thanks for the postal link Randy. In the mail.
> 
> Philbert





bigbearlogging said:


> do you have to be at the gtg to get the prize if you win also are you gonna put all the chances in like a box or something and then pick also are you gonna take a video of the raffle and is it 10 dollars a chance





gcdible1 said:


> Been really busy with some family time at the local fair. Havent been able to catch upon the details of the thread, but im sure i want in. Send the 10bux to you Randy?



Just slingin' some of the "green", rep that is.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon1212, Itried to pass some creepy crawlies your way, but this site says "too many reps given in the last 24hrs. - try again later"

Suffice it to say, I'll agressively heed their advice.


Now, I have two concerns:

1. Someone is trying to block my mission by hiding this thread on page 2 - YOU WILL FAIL!!!

2. Today I visited the super easy & incredibly secure donation link that "Mastermind" so graciously pinned in his sig and was greeted with "Hi, greg, 'sup?"


(well, #2 I kinda embellished the "hi greg" part)

oops, topped

luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Greg, 'sup? I appreciate your efforts nonetheless, but your reps will be better spent elsewhere as I am at the maximum allowed.



greg409 said:


> Jon1212, Itried to pass some creepy crawlies your way, but this site says "too many reps given in the last 24hrs. - try again later"
> 
> Suffice it to say, I'll agressively heed their advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## greg409 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just cuz you show maxed above your avatar, doesn't mean it's true, you just don't want a new (2) slice toaster or a new imported oak spice rack.

That's OK, I'm good with that.

luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Just cuz you show maxed above your avatar, doesn't mean it's true, you just don't want a new (2) slice toaster or a new imported oak spice rack.
> 
> That's OK, I'm good with that.
> 
> luck,greg



Even if it weren't true (which it is) I wouldn't have any use for a 2 slice toaster. Ya' see, four of my six kids are still at home so Eggo waffles are prepared at a minimum of four at a time. As for the Oak spice rack, again blame my kids. My youngest is five years old, and spice jars make incredible stacking objects until they fall on the floor, and peppercorns go flying everywhere.

Besides, I'm holding out for an AS Hat, or T-shirt.

View attachment 251460


----------



## greg409 (Sep 4, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:

Now I know you're telling the truth, my grandkids (4)boys, are doing to my kids what my kids did to me.

(I didn't provoke it, honest)

Poetic justice. (I haven't taught them swear words, but anything "Poo" related gets their full attention) - whoopee cushions were good for months.

luck,greg


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Besides, I'm holding out for an AS Hat, or T-shirt.
> 
> View attachment 251460



Me Too!

I prefer the AS hat but would wear the T-shirt if I had one! :stupid:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 4, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Me Too!
> 
> I prefer the AS hat but would wear the T-shirt if I had one! :stupid:



Yeah well maybe some bootleg t-shirts, and hats are available from China.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 4, 2012)

I heard Stumpy was in china on a capitol development junket.

On a more serious note, I suspect this thread was headed for page 2

not b/4 I go to bed!

luck,greg


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

To The Top!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 5, 2012)

The drawing will take place at our GTG. Very exciting. If you plan on being there please RSVP on the brand new RSVP thread.  Hope we have a huge turnout and I have to prepare a TON of food. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/207419.htm#


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello?

Hello??????

Is this thing even on???????


:msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

I can hear you way out in the back here.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I can hear you way out in the back here.



Andy, I understand that your In-Laws may be in attendance at your GTG. Make sure to wear your best tights then.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Andy, I understand that your In-Laws may be in attendance at your GTG. Make sure to wear your best tights then.



Andy's high school class pic.....


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Andy's high school class pic.....



All I see is a red X, but that's probably safer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you red X!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Andy's high school class pic.....



Better???


----------



## greg409 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is that Andy back row center?

Or far right

where's my glasses?

luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Andy's high school class pic.....



I had no idea Andy had so many brothers, even Earl the asthmatic(in the suit) made the class photo.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Andy's high school class pic.....





I'd say most of them were dead and buried before Andy was ever born from the style of the hair and clothes in that pic!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

*front row /center*

The way the man in the front row center has his feet and knees clenched together make me wonder what the"back story" could be.Looks a little ..........odd..............suspicious.He may have been ........"violated"at a...............tennessee gtg.Just thinking out loud here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> The way the man in the front row center has his feet and knees clenched together make me wonder what the"back story" could be.Looks a little ..........odd..............suspicious.He may have been ........"violated"at a...............tennessee gtg.Just thinking out loud here.:hmm3grin2orange:



So you're saying he got Woods Ported, or perhaps Stumpbroke?


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

*not sure*



Jon1212 said:


> So you're saying he got Woods Ported, or perhaps Stumpbroke?


I certainly wouldn't want to speculate on the possibilities you suggest.From my dealings with some folks from Tennessee, they seem "nice enough".Those overalls do scare me though.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to speculate on the possibilities you suggest.From my dealings with some folks from Tennessee, they seem "nice enough".Those overalls do scare me though.:msp_rolleyes:



I did an Arboristsite search for "Mastermind _meets_ a guy in tights", and fortunately was unable to find anything..........phew!


----------



## nixon (Sep 5, 2012)

Close to the first of the month , so in again .


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I did an Arboristsite search for "Mastermind _meets_ a guy in tights", and fortunately was unable to find anything..........phew!



I think your search was flawed.I think"meets" should have been spelled"meats".:taped:Trying to help.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I think your search was flawed.I think"meets" should have been spelled"meats".:taped:Trying to help.



Your statement holds much validity. However, in the event that you may be correct, I fear what I may find. Therefore I shall refrain from conducting any further investigation.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I did an Arboristsite search for "Mastermind _meets_ a guy in tights", and fortunately was unable to find anything..........phew!



Yup, I haven't met ole Mastermind yet. Look forward to it...I think. I hear he's got some chicken legs, mmm sounds delicious.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

*high road*

Jon1212,To each,his own.I applaud your discretion.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, I haven't met ole Mastermind yet. Look forward to it...I think. I hear he's got some *chicken legs*, mmm sounds delicious.



Randy ain't no chicken, and he gets really mad when people make that mistake. 

He's actually part Emu. It worked out for his folks 'cause they got the tax breaks of a poultry farm without any of the mess.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Chicken, emu whatever. Ya put enough barbque sauce on it its gunna taste good.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Chicken, emu whatever. Ya put enough barbque sauce on it its gunna taste good.



Don't forget to have a side of those pretzel things for dipping, don'tcha know.(Minne-so-tah accent here)


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

*brown noser*



Jon1212 said:


> Don't forget to have a side of those pretzel things for dipping, don'tcha know.(Minne-so-tah accent here)


You are a card.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> You are a card.



Gary, your generosity knows no bounds. Muchos Gracias mi Amigo.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Chicken, emu whatever. Ya put enough barbque sauce on it its gunna taste good.




I'm not too sure I'd want to tackle a Tennessee emu!
I hear a regular emu can break a mans leg with one kick.
One of those Tennessee ridge runnin' emus could probably kick a guy plumb back into his childhood!!!!


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Ohh yahh, say those would be good yahhh.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm not too sure I'd want to tackle a Tennessee emu!
> I hear a regular emu can break a mans leg with one kick.
> One of those Tennessee ridge runnin' emus could probably kick a guy plumb back into his childhood!!!!
> 
> ...



Mike,
That's why it's best to distract them with something they like. I prefer to use a bag of Hot& Spicy Pork rinds, and a large bottle of Dr Pepper.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm not too sure I'd want to tackle a Tennessee emu!
> I hear a regular emu can break a mans leg with one kick.
> One of those Tennessee ridge runnin' emus could probably kick a guy plumb back into his childhood!!!!
> 
> ...



I do believe they stun easily, and when he see's me coming at him with a fork and dressed in a pair of tights I am sure he will be stunned.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Mike,
> That's why it's best to distract them with something they like. I prefer to use a bag of Hot& Spicy Pork rinds, and a large bottle of Dr Pepper.



Holy crap you are making me hungry.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I do believe they stun easily, and when he see's me coming at him with a fork and dressed in a pair of tights I am sure he will be stunned.



Won't we all? It'll look like a bunch of Jack Rabbits caught in a spotlight.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Holy crap you are making me hungry.



Don't blame me Big Fella.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Are we helping a busted up logger right now?


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Are we helping a busted up logger right now?



I'm busting up, but I can't speak for the logger.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I did an Arboristsite search for "Mastermind _meets_ a guy in tights", and fortunately was unable to find anything..........phew!





garyischofield said:


> I think your search was flawed.I think"meets" should have been spelled"meats".:taped:Trying to help.





andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, I haven't met ole Mastermind yet. Look forward to it...I think. I hear he's got some chicken legs, mmm sounds delicious.




Yeah......You fellers need some help. Let me get my hammer. :msp_mad:


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 5, 2012)

*discretion*



Mastermind said:


> Yeah......You fellers need some help. Let me get my hammer. :msp_mad:


I've heard there is nothing more futile than defending an undefendable position.Mrs.S. has bludgeoned me into submission with that one.Emu/monkey...?Will the real MM please stand up.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

What the...


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......You fellers need some help. Let me get my hammer. :msp_mad:



randy put the tn porting tool down.i dont want to have to drive over there and lend you my estwing porting tool cause you used yours to straighten out some fellers with it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I've heard there is nothing more futile than defending an undefendable position.Mrs.S. has bludgeoned me into submission with that one.Emu/monkey...?Will the real MM please stand up.



Monkey with a gun.....and Emu looking legs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Are we helping a busted up logger right now?






I'm no logger but after 50 years of living like I'm bulletproof, I'm dang sure busted up.....and this is helping me immensely right now!!!!!


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

How about this? The eighties...
LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;07P538K83iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=07P538K83iU[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Dang, did I ever kill it in here. I remembered that stupid song the other day and then went on utube and of coarse found it. Now I have it stuck in Sarahs head.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Dang, did I ever kill it in here. I remembered that stupid song the other day and then went on utube and of coarse found it. Now I have it stuck in Sarahs head.



I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click..............

Oh crap, no..................

luck,greg


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> randy put the tn porting tool down.i dont want to have to drive over there and lend you my estwing porting tool cause you used yours to straighten out some fellers with it.



Bam!!!


----------



## nixon (Sep 6, 2012)

Just doing some bumpage to keep this thread up top .


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 6, 2012)

greg409 said:


> I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click on it, I'm not going to click..............
> 
> Oh crap, no..................
> 
> luck,greg



I was unfortunately sucked in to...... we will never be the same.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

No poastes in hours. TTT


----------



## greg409 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was going to go ballistic, but decided I'll wait 'til later to post.

besides, I'm busy learning how to dance!


luck,greg


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm holding out for the Mastermind promotion of free parachute pants with every port job!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I'm holding out for the Mastermind promotion of free parachute pants with every port job!



I'll give ya a free kick in the arse Walt. Get in there and win a damn saw!!!!!!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe I'm one of the original donors on this thing and you best be careful or I'll send an Echo saw your way.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I believe I'm one of the original donors on this thing and you best be careful or I'll send an Echo saw your way.



I'll port a toaster Walt.......just so you know.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll pork a toaster Walt.......just so you know.



Dirty monkey...
:angry3:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 7, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I believe I'm one of the original donors on this thing and you best be careful or I'll send an Echo saw your way.



So that's where dh1984's Echo 60S went? I was wondering who won that much sought after prize.



Mastermind said:


> I'll port a toaster Walt.......just so you know.



Randy,
What's a Toaster Walt? Is that similar to a Toaster Streudel?


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 7, 2012)

I heard Stumpy once ported a fridge and when he was done it was actually capable of reversing global warming.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 7, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I heard Stumpy once ported a fridge and when he was done it was actually capable of reversing global warming.



I heard that Stumpy is the reason there are "fainting" goats.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 7, 2012)

A toaster Walt is a light flakey pastry that combines the flavors of blueberries and axle grease because someone didn't wash their hands before putting it in.

On an unrelated note I just had a sticker sub, it is steak and chicken finger, it was pretty good but produced the need to use that emergency "all windows down" button on the way home to vent the gas it produced.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 7, 2012)

*merci*



Walt41 said:


> A toaster Walt is a light flakey pastry that combines the flavors of blueberries and axle grease because someone didn't wash their hands before putting it in.
> 
> On an unrelated note I just had a sticker sub, it is steak and chicken finger, it was pretty good but produced the need to use that emergency "all windows down" button on the way home to vent the gas it produced.


Thanks for sharing.:msp_confused:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any updates on the total collections?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 7, 2012)

jon1212 said:


> i heard that stumpy is the reason there are "fainting" goats.



hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 7, 2012)

Better late than never.....


Pics of the 490. ::thumbsup::


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 7, 2012)

Sheesh! Blurry ass lens! 


Those photos came out like crap!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 7, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheesh! Blurry ass lens!
> 
> 
> Those photos came out like crap!!



Oh, and here I thought it was my eyes........LOL!!!

That saw would look dope with some 22" spinners on it, fo' sho'...............word.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

Did the 490 replace the SP49? That saw looks to be in nice shape.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 7, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Better late than never.....
> 
> 
> Pics of the 490. ::thumbsup::



That puppy would look good between my 2036 and 670 champ, just sayin'


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Let's get this thread off of page two.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

Word


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

'sup chuck


----------



## DSS (Sep 7, 2012)

I want that 490 so just give me the ####ing thing.:rolleyes2:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

Check this out.
LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;NUk19hkGK80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NUk19hkGK80[/video]


----------



## ChipMonger (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Yo Chuck'r.......

Could you give us an update on the donation amount this thread has generated so far?????


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 8, 2012)

Terry has that information Randy - just about everyone has been donating to him via WaPay. He has been giving me how many tickets to give to whom - I have them all on a digital spreadsheet but I do not have them added up nor do I have dollar amounts.

A few mail me cash/check but it has been from a handful of members. 

Terry would be able to tell you how much he has given to Mitch. Since the revamp though, there has been a greater sum of generous givers. ::thumbsup::


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 8, 2012)

there has been over 1500 donated since the restart. i cant decipher what was donated for what raffle from my old paypal account before it was locked. i was sent pm's and told which raffle to put them toward.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Check this out.
> LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube;NUk19hkGK80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NUk19hkGK80[/video]




I don't think I'll EVER open another link from you - got Eddie Murphy in my head, still 



tlandrum said:


> there has been over 1500 donated since the restart. i cant decipher what was donated for what raffle from my old paypal account before it was locked. i was sent pm's and told which raffle to put them toward.




It's safe to say in my case, I'm not concerned which raffle, if I won a saw Mastermind knows what to do wth it, if not, any $$$ go to Mitch, I'm sure he'll figure out what to do with THAT.


oops, bumped


luck,greg


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 8, 2012)

To the moon Alice !!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 8, 2012)

greg409 said:


> I don't think I'll EVER open another link from you - got Eddie Murphy in my head, still
> luck,greg



Oh c'mon, everybody likes the superfriends.





BUMP!


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's 6:13est if anyone is interested, drunks are mostly off the road and couple of desperate deer are eating sunflowers in the side garden.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## DSS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahem.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 9, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> To the moon Alice !!




Jackie? --- I thought you had left us --- I saw someone trying to sell your Lincoln on Pawn Stars!!


oops

luck,greg


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 9, 2012)

Page 6 really! That will be three laps around the outhouse naked as punishment.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Page 6 really! That will be three laps around the outhouse naked as punishment.



I'm waiting on two Dolmar 5100s that have been donated to Mitch's cause. One has been hotly ported the other is muffler modded. I'll post pics of them when we get them.

Trying to decide how to best turn them into money for Mitch. What do you guys think? Sell them in the classifieds, or auction them in a sealed bid auction?


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would try the classifieds first, those seal bid things never have worked for me, they always have to be held near water and I can never make out what they are bidding, sounds like a dog barking, their breath always smells like fish and they never pay, they just waddle back into the water and swim away...and God forbid if some Eskimos show up at the sale!


----------



## DSS (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm waiting on two Dolmar 5100s that have been donated to Mitch's cause. One has been hotly ported the other is muffler modded. I'll post pics of them when we get them.
> 
> Trying to decide how to best turn them into money for Mitch. What do you guys think? Sell them in the classifieds, or auction them in a sealed bid auction?



Potential for more dollars in an auction for sure.

The general population isn't going to want a ported saw probably, or even know what one is about.

Oh, and howdy!


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 10, 2012)

*presentation*



DSS said:


> Potential for more dollars in an auction for sure.
> 
> The general population isn't going to want a ported saw probably, or even know what one is about.
> 
> Oh, and howdy!


A Mastermind video starring the chicken legged master of ceremonies,who looks like Mark Knophler wearing overhauls,ripping into a 12" log with a ported 5100 would have to draw some attention.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> A Mastermind video starring the chicken legged master of ceremonies,who looks like Mark Knophler wearing overhauls,ripping into a 12" log with a ported 5100 would have to draw some attention.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like that image is best reserved as a threat for non paying customers.

Maybe you could hire the sham-wow guy to do a pitch for them...on second thought no.


----------



## DSS (Sep 10, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> A Mastermind video starring the chicken legged master of ceremonies,who looks like Mark Knophler wearing overhauls,ripping into a 12" log with a ported 5100 would have to draw some attention.



Don't forget the crocs. Really love them crocs. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 10, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> A Mastermind video starring the chicken legged master of ceremonies,who looks like Mark Knophler wearing overhauls,ripping into a 12" log with a ported 5100 would have to draw some attention.



Gary, I really wish you hadn't said "chicken legged", now Andy will start talking about barbecue sauce again. Only to lead into the age old debate of which came first, "the Emu, or the Egg?"



DSS said:


> Don't forget the crocs. Really love them crocs. :msp_rolleyes:



Yes, I see what you mean. _See ya' later, Alligator_.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm waiting on two Dolmar 5100s that have been donated to Mitch's cause. One has been hotly ported the other is muffler modded. I'll post pics of them when we get them.
> 
> Trying to decide how to best turn them into money for Mitch. What do you guys think? Sell them in the classifieds, or auction them in a sealed bid auction?



Let's see some video's Randy... But no shorts!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Let's see some video's Randy... But no shorts!!!



New thread coming up......Three Cube Shootout!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> New thread coming up......Three Cube Shootout!!!



opcorn:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> New thread coming up......Three Cube Shootout!!!



Is that like the shootout at the ok corral? Are you going to wear chaps?


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 10, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Is that like the shootout at the ok corral? Are you going to wear chaps?



Randy gets full wrap protection from half wrap chaps..............Lucky B******!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Gary, I really wish you hadn't said "chicken legged", now Andy will start talking about barbecue sauce again. Only to lead into the age old debate of which came first, "the Emu, or the Egg?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see what you mean. _See ya' later, Alligator_.



Damn, I sure am getting hungry. You all having a chicken barbque down there in Tennessee? Well let me put my pants back on and load up the truck.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn, I sure am getting hungry. You all having a chicken barbque down there in Tennessee? *Well let me put my pants back on and load up the truck*.



Well that's very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 10, 2012)

By all means, drive with pants ON, I remember driving a U-Haul back from Florida for a buddy and it was hot so I decided to just wear boxers...don't do it, the HPD has no sense of humor in that department...none at all.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 10, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> By all means, drive with pants ON, I remember driving a U-Haul back from Florida for a buddy and it was hot so I decided to *just wear boxers*...don't do it, the HPD has no sense of humor in that department...none at all.



A shirt and flip flops probably would have made a difference.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 10, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> By all means, drive with pants ON, I remember driving a U-Haul back from Florida for a buddy and it was hot so I decided to just wear boxers...don't do it, the HPD has no sense of humor in that department...none at all.





HaHa!!!

Reminds me of a story about my uncle and an old Plymouth that the padding and cloth was gone off the seat.
Nothing left but the springs.
Let's just say that if you go swimming in your boxers.....put your overalls back on before driving down a really rough dirt road!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

Bumped....


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 11, 2012)

I think the guy at tractor supply might be on steroids, he moved a 27 ton log splitter with his bare hands!


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 11, 2012)

*wow*



Jon1212 said:


> Randy gets full wrap protection from half wrap chaps..............Lucky B******!


Rough crowd.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Rough crowd.:msp_ohmy:



Jons just jealous because I'm more aerodynamic. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jons just jealous because *I'm more aerodynamic*. :msp_tongue:



That depends on which end you're being dropped from.........:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 11, 2012)

but he can run as fast as his saws .......... View attachment 252508
note the full wrap chaps ............


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 11, 2012)

Where did everyone go? I heard we were getting together to discuss barbecued Emu recipes, and whatnot.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Where did everyone go? I heard we were getting together to discuss barbecued Emu recipes, and whatnot.



What?????

You is a mean, mean man. Wanting to cook up my relatives and stuff.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 11, 2012)

*idea?*

The hell with running saws at the wkty gtg,I think we should have an impromptu stand up comedy competition.I know it is unofficially already a major incentive to gtg with"friends".You can't slam your enemies,they don't stick around long enough.I'm glad I took those Dale Carnegie classes.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 11, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> The hell with running saws at the wkty gtg,I think we should have an impromptu stand up comedy competition.I know it is unofficially already a major incentive to gtg with"friends".*You can't slam your enemies,they don't stick around long enough*.



True statement.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 11, 2012)

Randy MM, I couldn't help noticing the link at the bottom of your sig.

Being nosey, I decided to investigate - I was stunned to find how easy and secure it is, I'm surprised everyone hasn't tried it YET

Please don't anyone rep me.

ANDY, 1989 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UImgMikW-fs


luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 11, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Please don't anyone rep me



Why you no want rep? :msp_confused:

Even us maxed out HO's still want it! Rep that is! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 11, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Why you no want rep? :msp_confused:
> 
> Even us maxed out HO's still want it! Rep that is! :msp_thumbup:



Nobody has explained the benefits of maxing out on "reps"

I can't even get a straight answer out of "Jon"

All I want is my free toaster (4 slice bagel slot American Made)

If not, I can't understand the hype, I've even searched the site to no avail.


luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 11, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Nobody has explained the benefits of maxing out on "reps"
> 
> I can't even get a straight answer out of "Jon"
> 
> ...



Before a bunch of us maxed out it was a fun little game we played with fervor. The rep points really aren't good for much (nothing). It was fun, and a nice distraction from Mix Oil/ Bar Oil threads. Now we just fling the reps to the wind, and let them land wherever they may.


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 11, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Nobody has explained the benefits of maxing out on "reps"
> 
> I can't even get a straight answer out of "Jon"
> 
> ...



The rep points don't really mean anything. They won't get you a toaster or AS hat and stuff. It is/was fun to see what position you were or are in and what page you are on. Click on "community" then "members list" then "reputation" and scroll the pages until you find your name. As you accumulate more rep points you will move up the page and up through the pages until you max out. 

The credits under your post count are useless too! They won't get you a toaster or AS hat either.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 11, 2012)

Randy has never been formally trained in the art of porting saws but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express right before he started cranking out beastly saws...just saying.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Randy has never been formally trained in the art of porting saws but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express right before he started cranking out beastly saws...just saying.



Nope.......not true Walt.

I always stay at the Motel 6........I'm scared of the dark, and they leave the light on for me.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought you said a while back you did your best work in the dark


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 12, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I thought you said a while back you did your best work in the dark



I fart in my sleep.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 12, 2012)

View attachment 252601


Mastermind said:


> Nope.......not true Walt.
> 
> I always stay at the Motel 6........I'm scared of the dark, and they leave the light on for me.




Now that I realize nothing beneficial to me (4slice toaster) will come from hoarding old unwanted chainsaws & REPS!

Game on

How do I embed images or am I still on probation


luck,greg


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but, I got two toasters for my rep. I plan on keeping one and giving the other one to my BIL for Christmas, right after I modify the cord to ground to the case and turn up the launch spring.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 12, 2012)

*wtf?*



Mastermind said:


> I fart in my sleep.


How would you know if you are asleep.Residual evidence/aka wet fart?Thanks for sharing.:msp_wink:


----------



## diggers_dad (Sep 12, 2012)

Payday finally made it and I'm in x 2.

I have an area cleaned and set aside for my new saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> Payday finally made it and I'm in x 2.
> 
> I have an area cleaned and set aside for my new saw.:hmm3grin2orange:









BAM!!!

x 10 million!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 12, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> How would you know if you are asleep.Residual evidence/aka wet fart?Thanks for sharing.:msp_wink:



Wife wakes me up with an elbow to the ribs. 



diggers_dad said:


> Payday finally made it and I'm in x 2.
> 
> I have an area cleaned and set aside for my new saw.:hmm3grin2orange:



Rep Bombed!!!!


----------



## greg409 (Sep 12, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I don't know about you guys but, I got two toasters for my rep. I plan on keeping one and giving the other one to my BIL for Christmas, right after I modify the cord to ground to the case and turn up the launch spring.




When my 40yr old son was about 4yrs old, he decided to wash the toaster while still plugged in, that was pretty neat (he took after his mom's side of the family)

Maybe that's my fixation on toasters.


luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 12, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> How would you know if you are asleep.Residual evidence/aka wet fart?Thanks for shar*t*ing.:msp_wink:



Fixed.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 12, 2012)

*piece of work*



Jon1212 said:


> Fixed.


You are a lonely Petunia in an onion patch/ray of sunshine.:jester:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 12, 2012)

Freakin' Ghost Town around here. This thread falls down almost as fast as Randy's socks.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 12, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Freakin' Ghost Town around here. This thread falls down almost as fast as Randy's socks.


I'm sure not going to touch that one.otstir:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I always blame nighttime gas on chumley the 23lb mutant black panther cat that sleeps in the bed, Jen said the other day that he only seems to fart when I'm in the bed, guess she has not figured it out yet.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm Old Gregg!!!!



[video=youtube;eIInySnQe4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIInySnQe4I[/video]


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 12, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I'm sure not going to touch that one.otstir:





greg409 said:


> When my 40yr old son was about 4yrs old, he decided to wash the toaster while still plugged in, that was pretty neat (he took after his mom's side of the family)
> 
> Maybe that's my fixation on toasters.
> 
> ...





Hedgerow said:


> BAM!!!
> 
> x 10 million!!!





diggers_dad said:


> Payday finally made it and I'm in x 2.
> 
> I have an area cleaned and set aside for my new saw.:hmm3grin2orange:





andydodgegeek said:


> Damn, I sure am getting hungry. You all having a chicken barbque down there in Tennessee? Well let me put my pants back on and load up the truck.



Repped and stuff.....................:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 12, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm Old Gregg!!!!



and here I thought "O.G." meant "Original Gangsta"............


----------



## greg409 (Sep 12, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm Old Gregg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;eIInySnQe4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIInySnQe4I[/video]




I'm afraid to go to sleep tonite, dammit


luck,greg (not "THAT" Old Gregg)


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 12, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I always blame nighttime gas on chumley the 23lb mutant black panther cat that sleeps in the bed, Jen said the other day that he only seems to fart when I'm in the bed, guess she has not figured it out yet.



I had a friend that always blamed his dog......his wife would scold the dog every time Jimmy farted. The dog got wise after a while and would run off when ever Ol' Jimmy broke wind.

Y'all get in here and win a dang saw!!!!!!!

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sup fellow chainsaw enthusiasts ! Who is going to pick the next topic of discussion?


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 13, 2012)

How about eyebrow hair, I always seem to get one or two that stick out like antennas, as a matter of fact I'm starting to pick up AM talk radio at times


----------



## DSS (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd rather have a chainsaw.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 13, 2012)

*concern*

Are these saws from "a smoke free environment"?Just asking.:msp_wink:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 13, 2012)

DSS said:


> I'd rather have a chainsaw.:msp_rolleyes:



Well me too but you still owe an explanation for the pm you sent me offering to buy my toenail clippings.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

We need to talk to Jackie about food for the KY GTG. The man has a smoker ain't ain't scared to use it. After all that's where the drawing for this fine event will be taking place......everyone needs to be grubbed up real well for such a thing......right????


----------



## DSS (Sep 13, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Well me too but you still owe an explanation for the pm you sent me offering to buy my toenail clippings.


We grind them up and send them to the west coast. The hippies put them on their french fries instead of sea salt.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 13, 2012)

DSS said:


> We grind them up and send them to the west coast. The hippies put them on their french fries instead of sea salt.



In that case I'll send along some fingernail clippings as well, there is enough permagrease in them to pass them off as ground pepper after you process them.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sup' dudes?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Randy are you still farting?


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

Andy, have you heard back from the US Patent office yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Randy are you still farting?



Sitting here eating a big bowl of chili for lunch. It's on.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sitting here eating a big bowl of chili for lunch. It's on.



Almost time for some afternoon "blowby".........open a window.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 13, 2012)

*?*



Mastermind said:


> Sitting here eating a big bowl of chili for lunch. It's on.


Is there any compression or just a long fluttering sound?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 13, 2012)

thought this was "the other swap meet " for a bit till scrooled up


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Is there any compression or just a long fluttering sound?:msp_rolleyes:



The dude has reeds, it'll sound like no other.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> thought this was "the other swap meet " for a bit till scrooled up



It's okay. Tom will appreciate not being the only kinda 'tarded fella in here.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Is there any compression or just a long fluttering sound?:msp_rolleyes:



Compression........definitely compression.... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just cooked up two pounds of bacon for tomorrows breakfast and saved the grease to lube my coyote traps with, nothing like a little bacon smell to lure those suckers in.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 13, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Are these saws from "a smoke free environment"?Just asking.:msp_wink:



You mean like straight-gassed?

I hope not

luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Compression........definitely compression.... :msp_mellow:



Apparently something else is gonna get "powder coated".


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 13, 2012)

seen mitch today.the broke leg is all healed and he is ready to get back to work as soon as the physical therapy is done on his shoulder. his knee is still messed up and the doctor said it was permanetly messed up. he only has about 50% of the range of motion in it. i made him a really happy camper today when i handed him $700. i usually get to see him weekly but i didnt get to se him last week so this weeks payday was big for him. he is very thankful for the donations.i think he will be back to work by middle of october.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 13, 2012)

*ebay*



greg409 said:


> You mean like straight-gassed?
> 
> I hope not
> 
> luck,greg


Trying vainly to be funny.They make a big deal on Ebay of items being from a "smoke free environment".:msp_confused:That's great news about Mitch.
Yahoo.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> seen mitch today.the broke leg is all healed and he is ready to get back to work as soon as the physical therapy is done on his shoulder. his knee is still messed up and the doctor said it was permanetly messed up. he only has about 50% of the range of motion in it. i made him a really happy camper today when i handed him $700. i usually get to see him weekly but i didnt get to se him last week so this weeks payday was big for him. he is very thankful for the donations.i think he will be back to work by middle of october.



It's good to know the money is a help to Mitch. To bad none of us has an operable time machine to make things truly "right" for him.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 13, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Trying vainly to be funny.They make a big deal on Ebay of items being from a "smoke free environment".:msp_confused:That's great news about Mitch.
> Yahoo.



Gary,
I understood where you were going with the "smoke free" comment. Kind of like "low hours" when all of the bar paint is burnt, or missing.

Did you just call Terry a Yahoo?


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 13, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> seen Mitch today.the broke leg is all healed and he is ready to get back to work as soon as the physical therapy is done on his shoulder. his knee is still messed up and the doctor said it was permanently messed up. he only has about 50% of the range of motion in it. i made him a really happy camper today when i handed him $700. i usually get to see him weekly but i didn't get to se him last week so this weeks payday was big for him. he is very thankful for the donations.i think he will be back to work by middle of October.





trx250r180 said:


> thought this was "the other swap meet " for a bit till scrolled up



Repped a couple of supporters.........


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 13, 2012)

*trouble maker*



Jon1212 said:


> Gary,
> I understood where you were going with the "smoke free" comment. Kind of like "low hours" when all of the bar paint is burnt, or missing.
> 
> Did you just call Terry a Yahoo?


Hell no.I am VERY happy "Chicken Legs has compression.If you know what I mean.I've heard of some people going from tight end to wide receiver.eg.Deliverance.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> seen mitch today.the broke leg is all healed and he is ready to get back to work as soon as the physical therapy is done on his shoulder. his knee is still messed up and the doctor said it was permanetly messed up. he only has about 50% of the range of motion in it. i made him a really happy camper today when i handed him $700. i usually get to see him weekly but i didnt get to se him last week so this weeks payday was big for him. he is very thankful for the donations.i think he will be back to work by middle of october.



I mailed him a 200.00 MO yesterday....... 



garyischofield said:


> Hell no.I am VERY happy "Chicken Legs has compression.If you know what I mean.I've heard of some people going from tight end to wide receiver.eg.Deliverance.:msp_rolleyes:



That's EMU Legs Mr. Schofield!!!!! :help:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 13, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Trying vainly to be funny.They make a big deal on Ebay of items being from a "smoke free environment".:msp_confused:That's great news about Mitch.
> Yahoo.



Gary, I got it, just trying to be funny, vainlyer (yes, that IS a word)

Terry, Good news on the Mitch front, that 50% knee may get better with sensible use, I hope.

Please give him & his family my/our regards.

luck,greg


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bump!

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 14, 2012)

Again......TTT


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 14, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Andy, have you heard back from the US Patent office yet?



I am quitting my job and opening up a factory. We will be mass producing tuna fish hot dogs just in time for Christmas. Best get your orders in before all of the other dirty hippies scoop them all up.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 14, 2012)

*?*



andydodgegeek said:


> I am quitting my job and opening up a factory. We will be mass producing tuna fish hot dogs just in time for Christmas. Best get your orders in before all of the other dirty hippies scoop them all up.


Is that like chicken fried steak?How 'bout Emu hot dogs?


----------



## greg409 (Sep 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am quitting my job and opening up a factory. We will be mass producing tuna fish hot dogs just in time for Christmas. Best get your orders in before all of the other dirty hippies scoop them all up.



Not meanin' to get all "up in your bidness" does Sarah know anything 'bout this?

If it's a "GO", will you have a "buy it now" on my personal home shopping network? Do you take "baybal"?

Please don't Rep me, bro'

Does Mastermind still have that cool "donation" link in his sig?


luck,greg


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Randifier......


You get mah voicemail.....????


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Again......TTT





WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey Randifier......
> 
> 
> You get mah voicemail.....????



Repped...........:msp_wink:


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Can someone PM me an address to send a donation to? I would like to send one but no time to read through the whole thread. Thanks!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 14, 2012)

Jason Brozic
3971 Spring Rd East
Dansville NY 14437


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey Randifier......
> 
> 
> You get mah voicemail.....????



Yep.......you get mine? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 15, 2012)

Good morning everyone. TTT


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 15, 2012)

Good day to you all.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm still struggling with the Christmas tuna wieners...not sure if you could hang them on the tree with care in hopes the hippies would be there...prolly attract a lot of stray cats instead.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 15, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Not meanin' to get all "up in your bidness" does Sarah know anything 'bout this?



Thank God for this thread...maybe if I just donate all our money I can avoid a new career path... in for a bit more!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like a game of phone tag Mastamind..... :msp_tongue:


I'll talk to ya soon - maybe I'll give ya a buzz tomorra.....


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got a box of gourmet fudge as a gift...then I started thinking, someones job is to put that fudge into the package and that makes them well, a professional fudge packer.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 16, 2012)

I found this near the bottom of page #2

TTT 

luck,greg


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 16, 2012)

Back to the top, I just checked in as I'm in the shop looking for my GM power steering pulley puller/installer kit, I'm hoping it is around here somewhere because there is no way that new pump is going in any other way and right now the dually is taking up valuable garage real-estate as it drips fluid.


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bumpity bump bump..........


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Looks like a game of phone tag Mastamind..... :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> I'll talk to ya soon - maybe I'll give ya a buzz tomorra.....



I just got home from GA Jason.........I've been up in Cloudland. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 16, 2012)

I so need a Santa Claus suit for a gag I heard today. Plan is to locate a dead deer by the side of the road and lay down next to it in the suit right as the school bus goes by.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 17, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I so need a Santa Claus suit for a gag I heard today. Plan is to locate a dead deer by the side of the road and lay down next to it in the suit right as the school bus goes by.



You're sick. Please video the event for all of us to enjoy............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello!?! Is this thing on?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Hello!?! Is this thing on?





someones messin with jons telepromptor again i see ................


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 17, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> someones messin with jons telepromptor again i see ................



You stay classy San Diego. I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> You stay classy San Diego. I'm Ron Burgundy?



anything good in the news about helping a busted up logger ?


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 17, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> anything good in the news about helping a busted up logger ?



No news as of late, but if everyone continues to "dig deep" I believe we can make a difference.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> No news as of late, but if everyone continues to "dig deep" I believe we can make a difference.



Im afraid if I dig too deep I will never get the smell off my finger.


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 17, 2012)

*wisdom/anecdotes?*

Jon,have you any witticisms,anecdotes,conundrums,analogies,parables to sate our collective thirst during this slack period?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 17, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Jon,have you any witticisms,anecdotes,conundrums,analogies,parables to sate our collective thirst during this slack period?:hmm3grin2orange:



If he does, I would strongly urge that he still also keep his day job.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 17, 2012)

I play a mean game of paper, rock, scissors...tonight it got me out of going to 6th grade open house and their two hour presentation, nothing to do now but lay on the couch and watch football, which is code for a long nap.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 17, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Im afraid if I dig too deep I will never get the smell off my finger.



My crazy DR. used to remind me not to go past the middle knuckle, otherwise I might hurt myself again.

I've stuck to that and haven't had any more problems.

Andy, your's might be different, tho'

luck,greg


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 17, 2012)

greg409 said:


> My crazy DR. used to remind me not to go past the middle knuckle, otherwise I might hurt myself again.
> luck,greg



Always a good idea listening to your crazy Dr.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 17, 2012)

tmi


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Jason Brozic
> 3971 Spring Rd East
> Dansville NY 14437



Another envelope on the way.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> anything good in the news about helping a busted up logger ?



..


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Bumped*

October 27th needs to hurry up, and get here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> *Bumped*
> 
> October 27th needs to hurry up, and get here.



You must have patience Grasshopper opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> You must have patience Grasshopper opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



..





Bam!!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> *Bumped*
> 
> October 27th needs to hurry up, and get here.



If you cant wait I can just have randy send me that 562 now rather than wait......Its up to you:jester:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 19, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> If you cant wait I can just have randy send me that 562 now rather than wait......Its up to you:jester:



Shoot Andrew, I wouldn't have a problem with that. However there are some fairly cantankerous individuals around here that may take exception to your offer.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Shoot Andrew, I wouldn't have a problem with that. However there are some fairly cantankerous individuals around here that may take exception to your offer.



That is probably true...it may be better to wait


----------



## greg409 (Sep 19, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> That is probably true...it may be better to wait



Repped for having patience, I probably won't get my stupid toaster anyway.

oops, bumped

luck,greg


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 19, 2012)

Time to discuss the upcoming winter, I'm thinking for those of us in the snow belt are going to get slammed big time.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I play a mean game of paper, rock, scissors...tonight it got me out of going to 6th grade open house and their two hour presentation, nothing to do now but lay on the couch and watch football, which is code for a long nap.





PogoInTheWoods said:


> Another envelope on the way.





Scooterbum said:


> You must have patience Grasshopper opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Repped!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Repped!!!!!!!!



Ported rep headed your way.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 20, 2012)

I got nothing but a headache today


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 20, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I got nothing but a headache today



Were you reading the Sawmicide of a McCulloch 125 thread again?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bumpity Bump, this thread be falling like a lead baloon.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 20, 2012)

Headache got worse after getting dragged to animatronic show, paying to park and having to endure the screams of little kids out past their bedtimes.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 20, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Headache got worse after getting dragged to animatronic show, paying to park and having to endure the screams of little kids out past their bedtimes.




Maybe taking this off page 2

Throw in 2 aspirin (or your preference off pain relief)

And finish with some reps will help


luck,greg


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 21, 2012)

Repped who I could and took some meds, have to get going early tomorrow as I have a shower diverter to replace in one of our rentals and I promised to mig in a new floor in my buddies sons blazer before the seats go thru what is left there, I have some nice 1/8" plate for the seat mounting areas and the rest I will cut out of an old C-70 hood I saved from the scrapyard, need to make it strong and safe in case he gets in an accident.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2012)

Back On Top!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember guys........Help out Mitch.....Win a Chainsaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Back On Top!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Remember guys........Help out Mitch.....Win a Chainsaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:



Thanks for the reminder Randy.

You are so wise, and learned. You are like Buddha, but on stilts.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Randy.
> 
> You are so wise, and learned. You are like Buddha, but on stilts.



:msp_mad:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 21, 2012)

:bday::chainsawguy::yourock::kilt::biggrinbounce2::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 21, 2012)

:fart:


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Mastermind (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello.

Hello?

Hello!!!!!!!!!!

Is this damn thing even on?

HELLO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 22, 2012)

news flash...................................this just in.....................................................
mitch is in ohio this week for court. hopefully the guy that assaulted his son will get what he deserves. mitch went to the nursing home to visit his son as soon as he got into town and low and behold when they walked into the room his son seen his mother and smiled.... yes i said he smiled. the nurses said he had never smiled or made any facial expression since his inital coma.he is also able to actually turn hhis head from left to forward. his son may actually be able come out of the parrelized state he has been in for the past several months. it absolutely made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when he told me that his son had made such progress. mitch seemed to be in really high spirits when i talked to him. all seems to be heading onward and upward for mitch right now. he deserves a little good to go along with the bad he has had lately.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> news flash...................................this just in.....................................................
> mitch is in ohio this week for court. hopefully the guy that assaulted his son will get what he deserves. mitch went to the nursing home to visit his son as soon as he got into town and low and behold when they walked into the room his son seen his mother and smiled.... yes i said he smiled. the nurses said he had never smiled or made any facial expression since his inital coma.he is also able to actually turn hhis head from left to forward. his son may actually be able come out of the parrelized state he has been in for the past several months. it absolutely made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when he told me that his son had made such progress. mitch seemed to be in really high spirits when i talked to him. all seems to be heading onward and upward for mitch right now. he deserves a little good to go along with the bad he has had lately.



Great news!!!!!!

Thanks for the update T.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> news flash...................................this just in.....................................................
> mitch is in ohio this week for court. hopefully the guy that assaulted his son will get what he deserves. mitch went to the nursing home to visit his son as soon as he got into town and low and behold when they walked into the room his son seen his mother and smiled.... yes i said he smiled. the nurses said he had never smiled or made any facial expression since his inital coma.he is also able to actually turn hhis head from left to forward. his son may actually be able come out of the parrelized state he has been in for the past several months. it absolutely made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when he told me that his son had made such progress. mitch seemed to be in really high spirits when i talked to him. all seems to be heading onward and upward for mitch right now. he deserves a little good to go along with the bad he has had lately.




Outstanding news on both fronts - Mitch is out & about - His son is aware!

Thanx for the update.


luck,greg


----------



## garyischofield (Sep 22, 2012)

*you guys*

Thanks to all who have selflessly given.It kills me(in a good way), to read the posts by generous good people doing what they can for Mitch.Speechless.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 22, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Thanks to all who have selflessly given.It kills me(in a good way), to read the posts by generous good people doing what they can for Mitch.Speechless.:msp_thumbup:



You've eloquently summed up what most of us here feel, yourself included.

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Sep 23, 2012)

WELL, WELL, WELL

Now it's page #3









luck,greg


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bumped


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Bumped



Thanks for the save brody.

Remember folks. There's a new 562XP to be drawn for at the WKY GTG........get them tickets bought!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2012)

no tickets in quite a few days now. come on now you know you want a chance at a nice saw.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be back in the first of the month

Please don't rep me!!

luck,greg


----------



## nixon (Sep 25, 2012)

In again for Mitch .


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy has gone Mexican? Cinco de Porto!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 26, 2012)

To the Top !!!


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 26, 2012)

I see Randy is copywrited now, what is next? Trademarking butt less chaps and crocks?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I see Randy is copywrited now, what is next? Trademarking butt less chaps and crocks?



Life is too short to just live a mediocre existence.........ya gotta have some fun too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 26, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I see Randy is copywrited now, what is next? Trademarking butt less chaps and crocks?



Just wait, that'll change.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2012)

nixon said:


> In again for Mitch .



...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Just wait, that'll change.



.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2012)

Sup????????????

:cool2:


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 26, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I see Randy is copywrited now, what is next? Trademarking butt less chaps and crocks?



DSS trademarked Bovinious Maximus too!


----------



## greg409 (Sep 26, 2012)

greg409 said:


> I'll be back in the first of the month
> 
> Please don't rep me!!
> 
> luck,greg




OK, so I lied, it wouldn't be the first time - MM, nice super secure - easy to use link you've got there in your sig.

Please don't rep me, I'm trying to stay incognito (yes, that's a word cuz' I said it)


luck,greg


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 26, 2012)

greg we need to start calling you mr generosity


----------



## greg409 (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't ever refer my name in public------- please 

luck,greg


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 26, 2012)

Terry wepay sent. I haven't read the thread sorry I'm late getting started took some time off the site, but I'm back more laterTerry, Randy, Jason and all others in on this.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2012)

work saw collector said:


> terry wepay sent. I haven't read the thread sorry i'm late getting started took some time off the site, but i'm back more laterterry, randy, jason and all others in on this.



blam!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 27, 2012)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 27, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Good Morning!!



Same to ya.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same to ya.



And to you.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 27, 2012)

afternoon gents


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> afternoon gents



Afternoon Terry...


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 27, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Good Morning!!





Work Saw Collector said:


> Same to ya.





Mastermind © said:


> And to you.





tlandrum said:


> afternoon gents





Hedgerow said:


> Afternoon Terry...



'Sup Fellas?


----------



## russhd1997 (Sep 27, 2012)

Good evening everyone. :msp_smile:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 27, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Good evening everyone. :msp_smile:



Good morning sir :cool2:


----------



## nixon (Sep 27, 2012)

Lots of posts , but how's Mitch and family doing ? How are the donations doing so far? 
Come on folks hurt a little bit for a man that's hurting a lot .


----------



## greg409 (Sep 27, 2012)

nixon said:


> Lots of posts , but how's Mitch and family doing ? How are the donations doing so far?
> Come on folks hurt a little bit for a man that's hurting a lot .




Mr. Nixon, sir

page 37 - post 555 by tlandrum

luck,greg


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> news flash...................................this just in.....................................................
> mitch is in ohio this week for court. hopefully the guy that assaulted his son will get what he deserves. mitch went to the nursing home to visit his son as soon as he got into town and low and behold when they walked into the room his son seen his mother and smiled.... yes i said he smiled. the nurses said he had never smiled or made any facial expression since his inital coma.he is also able to actually turn hhis head from left to forward. his son may actually be able come out of the parrelized state he has been in for the past several months. it absolutely made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when he told me that his son had made such progress. mitch seemed to be in really high spirits when i talked to him. all seems to be heading onward and upward for mitch right now. he deserves a little good to go along with the bad he has had lately.



Just bringing the latest good news up front.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 28, 2012)

Improtestingtheuseofthespacebar,anunnecessarykeythatslowsthingsdown!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Improtestingtheuseofthespacebar,anunnecessarykeythatslowsthingsdown!



And Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 28, 2012)

could the person that made a donation via wepay today (first name paul) send me a pm with your as name so we can get you down for your tickets.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Improtestingtheuseofthespacebar,anunnecessarykeythatslowsthingsdown!



An unnecessary key? Whoa now!!!

How do ya think all those "required fields" in the non-expiring MediaCAT distributions get "filled in"?

"Thou doth protest too much, me thinks" -- ( assuming you're not a lady ).

Stand down and stay in your lane Walt, or Hedge may hit ya with a mega font "WHAM" in ultra-huge caps with multiple colors. And we sure don't need any more of that around here, now do we?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm off the spacebar thing and now I honor the run on sentence today I saw a story in the paper of a garage fire that was started my a errant nail thru an electrical wire in a wall cops and fire responded and actually ended up making a drug arrest as the nail was holding up a growing light for the dudes pot plants sucks to be him wonder if insurance will cover it?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I'm off the spacebar thing and now I honor the run on sentence today I saw a story in the paper of a garage fire that was started my a errant nail thru an electrical wire in a wall cops and fire responded and actually ended up making a drug arrest as the nail was holding up a growing light for the dudes pot plants sucks to be him wonder if insurance will cover it?



Ya may still wanna run with a spell/composition checker.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 28, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Ya may still wanna run with a spell/composition checker.



Two very different things, I know for certain that a spell checker is a reference tool used by witches and wizards to make sure their spells are cast correctly. I believe a composition checker is that fancy scan tool those cash for gold places use to make sure they are buying the good stuff from widows and crackheads.
Rereading the "run with" part it could be you are suggesting I go for a jog with an english teacher, I get confused easily.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 29, 2012)

In once more, this time I found the "I cover fee button". :Rock:


----------



## greg409 (Sep 29, 2012)

The first of the month is approaching:msp_biggrin:

Work Saw collector, I'm a little concerned about your finding a "I pay the fee" button.

Details please, as I was (for the first time in my life) oblivious to this and want to play catch-up.

Thank you

luck,greg


----------



## parrisw (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't been following this thread, just curious how the fundraising is coming along?


----------



## DSS (Sep 29, 2012)

I gotta send some more coin in soon, when is this over again?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2012)

DSS said:


> I gotta send some more coin in soon, when is this over again?



We are going to draw at the KY GTG......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 30, 2012)

greg409 said:


> The first of the month is approaching:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Work Saw collector, I'm a little concerned about your finding a "I pay the fee" button.
> 
> ...



Not sure I remember, I was on my iPhone so it was there web sites mobile version just had a few options for the money transfer "I pay the fee" and how often one time or every week.


----------



## greg409 (Sep 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not sure I remember, I was on my iPhone so it was there web sites mobile version just had a few options for the money transfer "I pay the fee" and how often one time or every week.



Thanx, I saw (pun) that, I thought that maybe the recipient had to pay fees for the service.

I imagine WEPEE pulls their cut from the donation amount, which I can't fault them for (within reason)

Those running this outstanding/secure/easy to donate program shouldn't endure the added burden of paying out of pocket admin fees, IMHO

thanx again WSC and all

luck,greg


----------



## nixon (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump !


----------



## greg409 (Oct 1, 2012)

It''s the 1st, I'm back & bumpin'

luck,greg


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 1, 2012)

nixon said:


> Bump !





greg409 said:


> It''s the 1st, I'm back & bumpin'
> 
> luck,greg





Rudolf73 said:


> Good morning sir :cool2:





tlandrum said:


> could the person that made a donation via wepay today (first name paul) send me a pm with your as name so we can get you down for your tickets.





parrisw said:


> I haven't been following this thread, just curious how the fundraising is coming along?



Got a few with the rep gun............


----------



## morewood (Oct 1, 2012)

*Can't Remember?*

Just wondering, but who do I ask if I have bought any chances? :msp_confused: I think I bought some back at Terry's........but there have been a few sunsets between now and then. Either way, I will be in again before the drawing.

Shea


----------



## greg409 (Oct 2, 2012)

Page #3 again? really?

bumpity-bump


luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Oct 3, 2012)

OOPS! - My bad


luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Oct 3, 2012)

OOPS! wrong thread!!

luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2012)

morewood said:


> Just wondering, but who do I ask if I have bought any chances? :msp_confused: I think I bought some back at Terry's........but there have been a few sunsets between now and then. Either way, I will be in again before the drawing.
> 
> Shea



I think that this might be a different drawing Shea. 

Contact Woodchucker to see. 

[email protected]


----------



## greg409 (Oct 5, 2012)

It's funny, after a day I can just go to the middle of page #3

Maybe we should just chat on Skype?


BUMPED

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Oct 5, 2012)

Only made it to page #2 ?

That deserves a trip to "wepay" - the easiest, most secure donation site I've had the pleasure of visiting, you should try 

clicking on the link in Mastermind's sig


luck,greg


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 7, 2012)

Bumped


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 7, 2012)

morning fellas,well monday mitch is going to try to come back to work. he still has about a dozen visits to the physical therapist left but he cant stand it any more. i guess ill let him hang around and piddle for a while till he is back up to speed. itll be good just to have him back on site.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> morning fellas,well monday mitch is going to try to come back to work. he still has about a dozen visits to the physical therapist left but he cant stand it any more. i guess ill let him hang around and piddle for a while till he is back up to speed. itll be good just to have him back on site.



Good to hear Terry. Ya a guy has got to get out or likely go insane.


----------



## greg409 (Oct 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> morning fellas,well monday mitch is going to try to come back to work. he still has about a dozen visits to the physical therapist left but he cant stand it any more. i guess ill let him hang around and piddle for a while till he is back up to speed. itll be good just to have him back on site.



That's great, sometimes easin' back in the saddle is the best therapy

luck,greg


----------



## garyischofield (Oct 7, 2012)

*good therapy*

Nothing like a mixture of red oak sawdust and chainsaw exhaust fumes to fix what ails you.Thanks for the update Terry.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## greg409 (Oct 8, 2012)

a BUMP in the road

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Oct 12, 2012)

Look what I found on page #6 !!!


luck,greg


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Oct 12, 2012)

back to page 1!


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 12, 2012)

Howz bouta bump and in....


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 12, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Howz bouta bump and in....





Trailtrimmer said:


> back to page 1!





garyischofield said:


> Nothing like a mixture of red oak sawdust and chainsaw exhaust fumes to fix what ails you.Thanks for the update Terry.:msp_thumbup:





Work Saw Collector said:


> Not sure I remember, I was on my iPhone so it was there web sites mobile version just had a few options for the money transfer "I pay the fee" and how often one time or every week.





morewood said:


> Just wondering, but who do I ask if I have bought any chances? :msp_confused: I think I bought some back at Terry's........but there have been a few sunsets between now and then. Either way, I will be in again before the drawing.
> 
> Shea



Repped..................:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2012)

Unsure about being able to make it to the Wiggz bash. I'm gonna try my hardest to make it.


If I don't make it, ol Jer' iz gonna get mah @$$ on da foan - Imma do da raffle live from NY. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 13, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Unsure about being able to make it to the Wiggz bash. I'm gonna try my hardest to make it.
> 
> 
> If I don't make it, ol Jer' iz gonna get mah @$$ on da foan - Imma do da raffle live from NY. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

Trailtrimmer said:


> back to page 1!



.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Howz bouta bump and in....



..


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> .



Bam yourself!!!!!!

Repped!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Bam yourself!!!!!!
> 
> Repped!



..:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Bam yourself!!!!!!
> 
> Repped!



..





Thought you could just sneak in eh???

Your number was up monkey man...
:after_boom:


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Good to hear Terry. Ya a guy has got to get out or likely go insane.





greg409 said:


> That's great, sometimes easin' back in the saddle is the best therapy
> 
> luck,greg





garyischofield said:


> Nothing like a mixture of red oak sawdust and chainsaw exhaust fumes to fix what ails you.Thanks for the update Terry.:msp_thumbup:





Trailtrimmer said:


> back to page 1!





PJF1313 said:


> Howz bouta bump and in....





Mrs. J said:


>



A buncha the green rep was distributed to these folks.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 15, 2012)

I sometimes wonder if I should call you "Jon Twelve Twelve" or "Jon One Two One Two".......


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should call you "Jon Twelve Twelve" or "Jon One Two One Two".......



have wondered that same thing myself , and i still hear will ferrels voice every time he types .........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


>




I'm gonna do everything I can to make it Missez. J, I swear.....


Got some stuff I need to help my mom with that NEED to get buttoned up before it gets too cold and the snow flies, and she's tapped out. Kinda unexpected stuff but nevertheless, gotta help mom out.....


I'm tryin' to make it though, I'm tryin'.......


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should call you "*Jon Twelve Twelve*" or "Jon One Two One Two".......



That would be the correct version. I needed something easy to remember in my username, and my birthday seemed like the best solution. 



trx250r180 said:


> have wondered that same thing myself , and i still hear will ferrels voice every time he types .........



I don't know if I should be flattered by this, or slightly "creeped" out? Well, either way.............................thanks?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm gonna do everything I can to make it Missez. J, I swear.....
> 
> 
> Got some stuff I need to help my mom with that NEED to get buttoned up before it gets too cold and the snow flies, and she's tapped out. Kinda unexpected stuff but nevertheless, gotta help mom out.....
> ...



Repped, did it get there the right color of rep?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> That would be the correct version. I needed something easy to remember in my username, and my birthday seemed like the best solution.




Damn. I was really hoping you were gonna say it was the other way. I was hoping it was a reference to the Beastie Boys! 


"One Two One Two keep it on, Listen to the $h!t cause we kick it til dawn!"


Close enough though buddeh, Imma call ya MixMastaJon!!!!

::thumbsup::


----------



## parrisw (Oct 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm gonna do everything I can to make it Missez. J, I swear.....
> 
> 
> Got some stuff I need to help my mom with that NEED to get buttoned up before it gets too cold and the snow flies, and she's tapped out. Kinda unexpected stuff but nevertheless, gotta help mom out.....
> ...



Good man, family comes first, especially MOM'S!!


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should call you "Jon Twelve Twelve" or "Jon One Two One Two".......



Or Jon1984! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Or Jon1984! :msp_sneaky:



I find your inference to dh1984 to be somewhat out of line, especially given the content of your username. 

Does that make you dh1984's much younger, though dyslexic brother?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I find your inference to dh1984 to be somewhat out of line, especially given the content of your username.
> 
> Does that make you dh1984's much younger, though dyslexic brother?



Where in the hell did you get that RandyMac quote??? I gotta read that thread...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I find your inference to dh1984 to be somewhat out of line, especially given the content of your username.
> 
> Does that make you dh1984's much younger, though dyslexic brother?



No, I'm his much older, wiser and better looking brother! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> That would be the correct version. I needed something easy to remember in my username, and my birthday seemed like the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should be flattered by this, or slightly "creeped" out? Well, either way.............................thanks?



...





:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Where in the hell did you get that RandyMac quote??? I gotta read that thread...:hmm3grin2orange:



Just click on the little blue quote linky thingamajig in my signature quote. The thread started out pretty germain until Gologit, 2dogs, and Randymac arrived on scene, then it became a real screamin' riot.


----------



## greg409 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> A buncha the green rep was distributed to these folks.



And I thought it was safe to drop the "please don't rep me" line

Oh well, BUMP

luck,greg


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2012)

greg409 said:


> And I thought it was safe to drop the "please don't rep me" line
> 
> Oh well, BUMP
> 
> luck,greg



Repped


----------



## greg409 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Repped



That hurt as much as see'in 90# on my comp ga. the other day while working on my j-red 80


luck,greg


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 16, 2012)

greg409 said:


> And I thought it was safe to drop the "please don't rep me" line
> 
> Oh well, BUMP
> 
> luck,greg



Repped


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 16, 2012)

greg409 said:


> And I thought it was safe to drop the "please don't rep me" line
> 
> Oh well, BUMP
> 
> luck,greg



repped


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Oct 18, 2012)

Back to page one.

Bump.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I had to use the search function to find this thread!



Bump


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Wow! I had to use the search function to find this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Bump



This weekend we will be drawing for the saws..........


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 22, 2012)

randy since i wont be there would you mind handling last minute cash donations before the drawing. you have mitch's addy to mail it too. im still working on my skidder engine and am way behind on work.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> randy since i wont be there would you mind handling last minute cash donations before the drawing. you have mitch's addy to mail it too. im still working on my skidder engine and am way behind on work.



Not a problem Terry. I have some money to send him anyway. If you don't mind, PM me his phone number.......


----------



## greg409 (Oct 22, 2012)

Only a few more days, I'll visit Mastermind's super - easy to use - secure link one more time (weds.)


My heart's BUMPIN'


luck to all, esp Mitch

luck,greg - (please don't rep me, bro')


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 22, 2012)

How's Mitch doing anyhow? Hope all is well.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> randy since i wont be there would you mind handling last minute cash donations before the drawing. you have mitch's addy to mail it too. im still working on my skidder engine and am way behind on work.





andydodgegeek said:


> How's Mitch doing anyhow? Hope all is well.





fastLeo151 said:


> Wow! I had to use the search function to find this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Bump





Dan_in_WI said:


> Back to page one.
> 
> Bump.





jerrycmorrow said:


> repped



Repped these supporters. :msp_thumbup: Wasn't able to get Greg or Randy though! :msp_mad:

Fast Leo: To find a thread that you are subscribed to click on settings. Just below the list of the ones that have been updated since your last visit there is a button you can click to show all of your subscribed threads.


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 22, 2012)

some rep sent


BUMP to FIRST PAGE!

Hate seeing on pg2!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 22, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Repped these supporters. :msp_thumbup: Wasn't able to get Greg or Randy though! :msp_mad:
> 
> Fast Leo: To find a thread that you are subscribed to click on settings. Just below the list of the ones that have been updated since your last visit there is a button you can click to show all of your subscribed threads.



Yep, I know.....I was just trying to be dramatic


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Yep, I know.....I was just trying to be dramatic



Dramatic......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 22, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Or Jon1984! :msp_sneaky:




JohnMowerTech......?? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Dramatic......



Bad day to be a buffalo....


Did you find out about a 461 for me yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Bad day to be a buffalo....
> 
> 
> Did you find out about a 461 for me yet?



Crap.......I did. I can't beat the price you had by much.......then I forgot to tell you that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 22, 2012)

Since it ain't chainsaw related, guess it's okay, I think you can ki$$ my @$$. :msp_mad:


----------



## Uncle John (Oct 23, 2012)

I've hunted through this whole thread (didnt read every post) trying to find out how to help a fellow logger, win a chainsaw. I found a lot of nonsense, arguments etc. Never did find out how to help a logger, win a chainsaw!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Since it ain't chainsaw related, guess it's okay, I think you can ki$$ my @$$. :msp_mad:



Aww man! 

They deleted the spammer! That message was to a spammer and no one else!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2012)

greg409 said:


> And I thought it was safe to drop the "please don't rep me" line
> 
> Oh well, BUMP
> 
> luck,greg



..


----------



## greg409 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> I've hunted through this whole thread (didnt read every post) trying to find out how to help a fellow logger, win a chainsaw. I found a lot of nonsense, arguments etc. Never did find out how to help a logger, win a chainsaw!



This thread, above
Post #665, page 45 Mastermind's sig line (bottom of post) "help a busted up logger" link to wepay - easy to donate.





Hedgerow said:


> ..




E-two-brew-tay?

(Oh., by the way, I snuck back in, I lied about Weds. - HAHAHAHA)


luck,greg


----------



## Uncle John (Oct 23, 2012)

greg409 said:


> This thread, above
> Post #665, page 45 Mastermind's sig line (bottom of post) "help a busted up logger" link to wepay - easy to donate.
> 
> 
> ...



OK.Did it , Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> OK.Did it , Thanks



He too Mr. Caesar!!!


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> He too Mr. Caesar!!!





Kingfisher said:


> OK.Did it , Thanks



Supporters repped....................:msp_wink:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Oct 23, 2012)

You have to PM tlandrum after you donate for your entries.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Oct 25, 2012)

One day left and this is stuck back on page five? How will anybody find it there?


----------



## greg409 (Oct 25, 2012)

REPS to Dan-the-man-in WI.


I think today is close enough to the first of the month to visit Mastermind's incredibly easy-to-use hyper-secure sig-line link

(WHEW)


Don't anyone REP me please, I'm trying to zero-out. (thank you all in advance)

luck,greg


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 25, 2012)

everyone needs to get in on this before its too late.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 25, 2012)

here is one of the saws we will be drawing for


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IaDUI_JICgI[/video]here is another saw up for grabs Partner S65 9pin 10x10 - YouTube


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 25, 2012)

Pics of the 490. ::thumbsup::



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 25, 2012)

there is also a 4 or 5 tank old 562xp up for grabs in this raffle but i cant find the pics of it.


----------



## greg409 (Oct 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> there is also a 4 or 5 tank old 562xp up for grabs in this raffle but i cant find the pics of it.




I think you get (1) free pass on the "pics or it didn't happen" rule

I've got goose BUMPS

I hope everyone has a great time & plays safe

luck,greg


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 26, 2012)

better get your chances,only one day left.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 26, 2012)

There's so many of these going on I thought this one was over. 

How's mitch doing lately terry?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 26, 2012)

Dan_in_WI said:


> One day left and this is stuck back on page five? How will anybody find it there?



..


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 26, 2012)

drawings tommorrow so get your chance to win now.....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 26, 2012)

What time tommorrow is the drawing?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 26, 2012)

Not too sure yet - I have yet to talk to Jeremy but it'll be late afternoon sometime more than likely......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2012)

Just talked to Wiggz. Gonna do this momentarily......


1st prize is a 562xp.

2nd is a Husky 55.

3rd prize is a Jonsered 490.

4th prize is a Partner S65.


Hang on to yer horses I'll have the results very soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

Fixin to call woodchuck'r.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 27, 2012)

1st lmaterna (562)

2nd greg409 (Husky 55)

3rd Hedgerow (J-Red 490)

4th WorkSawCollector (Partner 65)


Congratz guys!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 27, 2012)

congrats guys,thanks for donating


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations to all you winners.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats guys. Its good to see a bunch of guys helping someone in need.


----------



## greg409 (Oct 27, 2012)

YEEHAW!!!!!


No wait...... I've already got a Husky 55cp............... Give it to Mitch..... He'll like something that'll make him grin like an Idiot!

(I know from personal experiance, LOL)


THANX, WIGGS (I believe it's your "55" in sheeps clothing?) - you know how much this means to someone!!


Congrats, ALL, be safe (You too, Mitch)


luck,greg


(DON'T ANYBODY EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!)


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anybody ever won more than WSC?


He should get off here , and buy a lottery ticket. (I'll go in halves.....)


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 27, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> congrats guys,thanks for donating



Mega props to everyone involved and best wishes to Mitch and his son.


----------



## rburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Do we have a total of how much was raised for Mitch?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 1st lmaterna (562)
> 
> 2nd greg409 (Husky 55)
> 
> ...



I need the 1st and 4th place winners to contact me please.


----------



## lmalterna (Oct 30, 2012)

Contact made. I am pretty red faced ashamed at winning. Road has been rough lately and I did little and have been around less. I am truly grateful for a bit of good luck and intend to repay that luck some.

I was happy to give even a little and really proud of these events to help people out. It is good to see that people are still reaching out to those in need. Been busy bailing family out lately and it is a blessing to be able to do so.

God Bless,
Bill


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

lmalterna said:


> Contact made. I am pretty red faced ashamed at winning. Road has been rough lately and I did little and have been around less. I am truly grateful for a bit of good luck and intend to repay that luck some.
> 
> I was happy to give even a little and really proud of these events to help people out. It is good to see that people are still reaching out to those in need. Been busy bailing family out lately and it is a blessing to be able to do so.
> 
> ...


You got a great saw. I ran that 562 at the GTG and its a strong runner. That saw help me make my mind up that my next saw will be a 562.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> You got a great saw. I ran that 562 at the GTG and its a strong runner. That saw help me make my mind up that my next saw will be a 562.



I'll bet that will give your boss heartburn...
:after_boom:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet that will give your boss heartburn...
> :after_boom:


He will be OK LOL. My stihl Rep will just roll his eyes like he did when I showed him my 395 and told him how great it was.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> He will be OK LOL. My stihl Rep will just roll his eyes like he did when I showed him my 395 and told him how great it was.



I was working on a stihl 280 till midnight last night...
That one was kind of a fart in a space suit...
Not sure if they ever sold well... Can't imagine the service guys liked em' much... 
But maybe they did..?? :msp_confused:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I was working on a stihl 280 till midnight last night...
> That one was kind of a fart in a space suit...
> Not sure if they ever sold well... Can't imagine the service guys liked em' much...
> But maybe they did..?? :msp_confused:


 I did not nor will I ever like working on a 280.:msp_angry:


----------

